# Dancing with the Stars - Starts 9/21



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the new line-up.

Former Republican Majority Leader Tom DeLay will join 15 celebrities from the worlds of entertainment and sports in kicking up their heels on the new season of "Dancing With the Stars.

Other hopefuls include entertainer Donny Osmond; singers Mya, Macy Gray and Aaron Carter; actors Melissa Joan Hart, Debi Mazar and Ashley Hamilton (son of George); models Joanna Krupa and Kathy Ireland; reality stars Kelly Osbourne and Mark Dacascos ("the Chairman" on Food Network's "Iron Chef America"); mixed martial artist Chuck Liddell; professional snowboarder Louie Vito; Olympic swimmer Natalie Coughlin; former Dallas Cowboys wide receiver Michael Irvin and the 62-year-old former congressman from Texas.

The contestants were announced on Monday's "Good Morning America" by "Dancing" host Tom Bergeron.

He also unveiled a new competitive twist.

"In the middle of our season, over three weeks, we're going to have double eliminations," said Bergeron. "We'll lose about half of our cast within that period. It will be a ballroom bloodbath."

Samantha Harris returns as co-host, with the panel of judges including ballroom judge Len Goodman and dancer-choreographers Bruno Tonioli and Carrie Ann Inaba.

The ninth season of the hit ABC show premieres Sept. 21.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was watching a promo for DWTS and it had a image from last season showing Gilles in a bolero jacket.  The idea of 62 year old Tom Delay in a bolero jacket made my stomach hurt.  Now I can't get that image out of my mind....it's almost as bad as the thought of Jerry Springer in a bolero.

There are a couple of people I'm intrigued by.  I'm sure Donny is there on a dare from Marie.  

I heard that due to the number of injuries they had last year, they're instituting a rigid structure, limiting the number of hours per day (5), the number of days per week (6) and mandatory breaks.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was watching a promo for DWTS and it had a image from last season showing Gilles in a bolero jacket. The idea of 62 year old Tom Delay in a bolero jacket made my stomach hurt. Now I can't get that image out of my mind....it's almost as bad as the thought of Jerry Springer in a bolero.


If we can get through The Woz and The Jackass, we can make it through Delay. I like the three week long double elimination. That should cut down on the pain of watching horror-dancing week after week.



> There are a couple of people I'm intrigued by. I'm sure Donny is there on a dare from Marie.


Donny announced last season that he was going to be on Season 8. Guess he got a little ahead of himself.



> I heard that due to the number of injuries they had last year, they're instituting a rigid structure, limiting the number of hours per day (5), the number of days per week (6) and mandatory breaks.
> 
> Betsy


Good. These people really aren't prepared. I think that's one of the reasons the Olympians win so often.

I haven't seen anything on the pairings, yet. I sure hope Chelsie, Lacey and Dmitry are back. I don't think we'll see Julianne this season. She wanted to pursue her singing career.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheryl is stuck dancing with Delay and Chelsie has Aaron Carter.

Still looking for the other pairings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Who did Cheryl make angry?  

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, Tom DeLay. You make me sad to be a Texan.
On the bright side, I think it'll be funny to watch him dance ... funny like watching Mark Sanford try and be Elvis, which is to say horribly embarrassing for them but awesome for us.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was watching a promo for DWTS and it had a image from last season showing Gilles in a bolero jacket. The idea of 62 year old Tom Delay in a bolero jacket made my stomach hurt. Now I can't get that image out of my mind....it's almost as bad as the thought of Jerry Springer in a bolero.
> 
> There are a couple of people I'm intrigued by. I'm sure Donny is there on a dare from Marie.


That's worse than Pierce Brosnan in a body suit. (but not by much) 

I'm looking forward to watching this season.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I love DWTS!  Sorry, just had to say that.  

Tom DeLay.  Cheryl?  Poor girl.  She has had some great partners in the past so it's probably her turn to get the old guy.

I'm going to miss Julianne though.  Last season I didn't like her very much - her boyfriend brought out the worst in her I think - but her first two seasons she was such an original choreographer and did a great job of bringing out her partners' strengths.  So I guess I'll miss the old Julianne.

I too hope Dmitry will be back.  I've heard Louis VanAmstel and Lacey are back.  I haven't heard about anyone else.  It'll be fun to see which pro gets which celeb.  Does anyone know when that will happen?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I too hope Dmitry will be back. I've heard Louis VanAmstel and Lacey are back. I haven't heard about anyone else. It'll be fun to see which pro gets which celeb. Does anyone know when that will happen?


I only found the two pairings that I posted above. I'm still looking.

Dmitry got a raw deal from Samantha Harris' idiotic questions. Unfortunately, she will be back. Hopefully, what happened last season won't be held against him.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't wait for it to start. I wonder who will be the train wreck of the season?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this picture of Cheryl with Tom...










Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just threw up a little in my mouth!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Who can forget Wayne Newton?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Who can forget Wayne Newton?


Wayne would like to.

I would like to pose a question. What B-celeb (or C, D, E...) who is no longer with us would have appeared if they were still alive?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been trying to....









Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Robert Reed...lol.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Robert Reed


Good answer! And would he have done a dance to the theme song of the Brady Bunch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dom Deluise

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> dom deluise
> 
> Betsy


Dom would have been great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He would have had a blast.  I liked Dom....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about Art Carney?  I loved to watch him dance on The Honeymooners.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, he would have been good, too!  (I was very, very, very young when that was on.  )

How about Dick Van ****?  (not that he's no longer with us.)  He always fancied himself a dancer.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, he would have been good, too! (I was very, very, very young when that was on. )


Yes, I was just a toddler, myself. I only remember from reruns on TVland. 



> How about Dick Van ****? (not that he's no longer with us.) He always fancied himself a dancer.
> 
> Betsy


Well, I think he's a pretty good dancer. Yes, he would be great. Is he old enough for DWTS, yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dick was born in 1925, same year as my mom.  He was not, however, from Hibbing.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dick was born in 1925, same year as my mom. He was not, however, from Hibbing.
> 
> Betsy


But did he teach Hugh how to dance?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

No, but he did teach some penguins...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That he did.

Robert Goulet (nah...he'd spend too much time looking at himself in the mirror.)
I know: female though

AUDREY HEPBURN  long and lean, graceful and stylish.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Found this picture of Cheryl with Tom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I can't stop laughing. Seriously. My DD keeps asking, "What's so funny?" "Come on, Mom. Tell me what's funny."

I don't think she'd get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i guess after delay, donny is the "old guy" this season. boy does that hurt, he's a couple of years younger than i am.....groan....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> No, but he did teach some penguins...


DVD would be fabulous!!! I grew up with his kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Follow up question--

of current B and below stars, athletes, personalities, whatever (I'm assuming A level stars would be EXTREMELY unlikely to appear) who would you like to see on DWTS in the future.

I'll start:  Kelly Ripa.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crca56 said:


> i guess after delay, donny is the "old guy" this season. boy does that hurt, he's a couple of years younger than i am.....groan....


Yes, I feel very old....

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought the most interesting name on the list was Mark (Chairman, Iron Chef America).  He is certainly athletic and graceful when he does his back flip at the beginning of Iron Chef, I think he will do well.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

michael jordan

julianne has always reminded me of kelly ripa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> That he did.
> 
> Robert Goulet (nah...he'd spend too much time looking at himself in the mirror.)
> I know: female though
> ...


Wasn't she a dancer before she turned to acting? I agree. AH would be beautiful.

How about someone we'd like to see fall on his face? Sasha Baron Cohen.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Deceased stars that would be fun: Jackie Gleason.  "And away we go".


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Deceased stars that would be fun: Jackie Gleason. "And away we go".


He would have been wonderful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's an article on some of the pairings.  

Although the full list of names will be revealed Friday, some of the dancing couples for the next season of "Dancing With the Stars" have been revealed.

"Entourage" star Debi Mazar will be paired with Maksim Chmerkovskiy, who has danced with everyone from Denise Richards to Spice Girl Mel B in the past, "Access Hollywood" reports. Donny Osmond is rumored to be paired with Kym Johnson. The pair have reportedly already started rehearsing together. Johnson has danced with David Alan Grier, Mark Cuban and Joey Fatone on previous seasons.


'Dancing With The Stars' Cast 

Ashley Hamilton's dad, actor George Hamilton, revealed that his son will be dancing with Edyta Sliwinska, whom George danced with when he competed on the show. The final dance partnership that has been revealed is the pairing of swimmer Natalie Coughlin and dancer Alec Mazo.

The remaining dance partners will be announced later this week. Aaron Carter and Kelly Osbourne have already talked about how excited they are to hit the dance floor starting September 21.

"I want to compete on 'DWTS' 'cause I love competition. I love learning new things, so it's going to be really good," Carter told "Entertainment Tonight." "I don't know any ballroom steps, nothing like that, so it's a whole new kind of thing for me."

Meanwhile, Osbourne revealed that she'll be using the show as an opportunity to get fit. She told Ryan Seacrest on his morning radio show, "My body is going to get sick and be toned ... I mean this from the bottom of my heart: I don't care if I win. I'm not doing this to try and prove that I'm better than someone else at something, I'm doing it because it scares me."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Mya is with Dmitry.  Karina is now saying that she's with Aaron Carter.  I'm still looking for Chelsie's partner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maksim and Debi (Entourage)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

According to Natalie Coughlin, she's with Alec Mazo


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lots of guesses as to the pairings, but I think what I've posted has been confirmed.  Some sources say the official announcement will be Friday, and others say Monday.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Maksim and Debi (Entourage)


They ought to make a pretty awesome and explosive team - neither one would back down for anything!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> They ought to make a pretty awesome and explosive team - neither one would back down for anything!


Across the forums, bets are for Mya and Dmitry to burn up the floor, too.

It's going to be a tough competition with three weeks of double eliminations.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a slideshow of Season 9...

http://www.buddytv.com/slideshows/dancing-with-the-stars-season-9-cast-57151.aspx


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

We saw the model, Joanna Krupa, on Superstars and she was unbelievably rude to her NFL partner.  You can look her name up on YouTube (I didn't even want to post a link due to the amount of f-bombs spewing from her mouth).  I think she will be the first to be bleeped & go postal, based on her previous on-air credits.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

crebel said:


> I thought the most interesting name on the list was Mark (Chairman, Iron Chef America). He is certainly athletic and graceful when he does his back flip at the beginning of Iron Chef, I think he will do well.


I missed the name and only recognized him with the slide show pic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Here's a slideshow of Season 9...
> 
> http://www.buddytv.com/slideshows/dancing-with-the-stars-season-9-cast-57151.aspx


Thanks for posting that. At least now I know who these people are.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

You're welcome.  It helps sometimes to have a picture to go with the name...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm.
Not anyone there that I can immediately identify and root for.
But this group also seems to have more athleticism (is that a word?) than last year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmm.
> Not anyone there that I can immediately identify and root for.
> But this group also seems to have more athleticism (is that a word?) than last year.


Yes it's a word, and I think an accurate description of a lot of the celebrities. I hesitate to use the word "stars" or, for that matter, celebrities, since they are pretty much on the D list.

Donny had some pretty good moves ... 40 years ago.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

DWTS Season 9 wrap sheet. Lots of priors this season.

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/08/17/crimesider/entry5247280.shtml?tag=crimesidercarousel


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> DWTS Season 9 wrap sheet. Lots of priors this season.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/08/17/crimesider/entry5247280.shtml?tag=crimesidercarousel


Yes, I heard about that. It was bad enough with Lil Kim last season. Didn't Tom Bergeron make a joke about her felony record? She was an entertaining dancer, though.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> DWTS Season 9 wrap sheet. Lots of priors this season.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/08/17/crimesider/entry5247280.shtml?tag=crimesidercarousel


What does this say about the dancing wannabes? Or is it that there are just so few out there to choose from without criminal records?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> What does this say about the dancing wannabes? Or is it that there are just so few out there to choose from without criminal records?


So many of the Hollywood types are into drugs and alcohol. But they do seem to be scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Even the decent ones, such as Donny Osmond, had managers trying to work in some sort of pseudo-drug scandal several years ago to spice up his "too-clean" image.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Even the decent ones, such as Donny Osmond, had managers trying to work in some sort of pseudo-drug scandal several years ago to spice up his "too-clean" image.


That's just pathetic.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That's just pathetic.


It was and he didn't go for it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Did I mention that I really feel bad for Cheryl?

http://www.tomdelay.com/2009/08/19/meet-my-dancing-with-the-stars-partner/


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to post here to be able to follow it in my new replies to posts...I don't have anything to say at this point except...hello...

LOVE DWTS...I'm so excited to see the new season...more stars mean more pros...yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I have to post here to be able to follow it in my new replies to posts...I don't have anything to say at this point except...hello...
> 
> LOVE DWTS...I'm so excited to see the new season...more stars mean more pros...yay!


Hello to you, too.

I don't know whether they are announcing the pairings tomorrow or Monday, but let's keep the thread going until 9/21.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like Chelsie has Louis Vito, the snowboarder.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

These pairings seem like the real deal.  

13 CONFIRMED

Dimitry....Mya 

Kym......Donny Osmond

Karina.....Aaron

Cheryl.....Tom DeLay

Edyta......Ashley Hamilton

Maksim.....Debi Mazar

Alec.......Natalie Coughlin

Anna T.....Chuck Liddell

Lacey........Mark DaCascos

Anna D.....Michael Irving

Chelsie....Louie Vito

Derek......Joanna Krupo

Louis......Kelly Osbourne

3 Not Confirmed but Leaked

Tony.....Kathy Ireland

Mark.......Melissa Joan Heart

Fabian.....Macy Gray 

Who's Fabian?  I don't recall him as a pro before.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

No Maksim this season??  Darn!

Isn't Fabian the one who was partnered with Marlee Matlin??


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I had to laugh at "Watch What Happens: Live" host Andy Cohen (Bravo peeps know him well) as he totally dissed DWTS Tom Delay last night.  As Delay has been on TV shows moaning about the possibility of wearing sequins, pink and heels (like the big homophobe thought he was going to wear cowboy boots or something) Andy reminded him that it's "the gays" who watch DWTS and vote big time!

IMO, Delay will be making a huge arse of himself as soon as the show starts if he thinks he is funny with this kind of stuff.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> No Maksim this season?? Darn!


Maks is with Debi Mazar.



> Isn't Fabian the one who was partnered with Marlee Matlin??


Could be. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Maks is with Debi Mazar.


I just read that he is to sit out this year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> I just read that he is to sit out this year.


That's odd. There are photos of him and Debi rehearsing. They're on ABC Medianet, so I can't copy them.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Could have bee old news from somewhere.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

They didn't do a very good job of keeping the pairs secret but for those who don't trust anything but the official word, here is the list of DWTS pairs.

http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/08/24/dancing-with-the-stars-pairs-revealed/?xid=rss-topheadlines

I'm going to miss Juilanne, even after her personality switch of last season. I think she and Derek are the best choreographers on there, especially when it comes to showcasing their partner's strengths.

Oh, what I wouldn't do to have Derek teach me to dance. Hubba, hubba, hubba...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> They didn't do a very good job of keeping the pairs secret but for those who don't trust anything but the official word, here is the list of DWTS pairs.
> 
> http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/08/24/dancing-with-the-stars-pairs-revealed/?xid=rss-topheadlines


Off the top of my head, I'm saying Dmitry/Mya, Kym/Donny and Lacey/Mark are going to do well.



> I'm going to miss Juilanne, even after her personality switch of last season. I think she and Derek are the best choreographers on there, especially when it comes to showcasing their partner's strengths.


I think Julianne just didn't want to be there, but her contract called for one more season. Now she can tour with Chuck, which might help her singing career.



> Oh, what I wouldn't do to have Derek teach me to dance. Hubba, hubba, hubba...


Oh, yeah, Derek is a hottie, but he's on my S-list big time. He and Kim danced a VW last season to _I'll Be_ which was a total rip-off from SYTYCD Benji and Donyelle VW, including the music. Maybe a little bit was changed here and there, but that's one of my fave dances from Season 2 and I watch it a lot.

On the first season of SYTYCD Canada, one of the dancers stole a solo, including costume and music, from Heidi.

It's probably legal, but I'd be really ticked off if I was one of the original dancers and choreographers.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd love to be schooled by Gilles. (where's that panting icon...?)

http://www.okmagazine.com/2009/08/dancing-vet-gilles-marini-schools-newcomer-louie-vito-on-dwts/


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I'd love to be schooled by Gilles. (where's that panting icon...?)
> 
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2009/08/dancing-vet-gilles-marini-schools-newcomer-louie-vito-on-dwts/


I'd sign up in a heartbeat. He should have won!!! I also hope to see him, lots of him, in the next SitC movie!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I'd love to be schooled by Gilles. (where's that panting icon...?)
> 
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2009/08/dancing-vet-gilles-marini-schools-newcomer-louie-vito-on-dwts/


I watch Gilles and Cheryl's Samba ... a lot.



F1Wild said:


> I'd sign up in a heartbeat. He should have won!!! I also hope to see him, lots of him, in the next SitC movie!!


Didn't you already see _all _of him in the original movie? I had no idea who this guy was not having seen the movie, but he caught my attention very quickly.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Didn't you already see _all _of him in the original movie? I had no idea who this guy was not having seen the movie, but he caught my attention very quickly.


Yup, saw lots of him and hope to see at least the same amount in the next installment. Same here - he stole the movie, for me!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chelsie tweeted that she got her music ... It's My Life by No Doubt.  She wonders how she's supposed to choreo a foxtrot to that.

So, now we know.  They are given the music.  The pros don't choose it.  Len has nothing to complain about.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't get me started on Len.

Okay, I'll go there. This here is one of his psycho moments. This is one of my favorite DWTS dance of all time. No passion? No drama? Are you kidding me, Len?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbWiONbGudY


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Don't get me started on Len.
> 
> Okay, I'll go there. This here is one of his psycho moments. This is one of my favorite DWTS dance of all time. No passion? No drama? Are you kidding me, Len?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbWiONbGudY


Oh, yes, I remember that one. It's one of my favorite Apolo and Julianne dances. I've seen a clip set to tango music and it's even better.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

yay!  i did post here already...whew!  wanted to make sure because it's going to heat up soon...i looked to set my DVR last night and it wasn't showing up yet on the schedule, but soon....very soon   can't wait...

my DS's have now started dancing because of all these dancing shows I watch and because their sister did it.  they are taking a tap, hiphop, acro class designed only for boys and taught by a former marine, black belt guy's guy with tattoos and everything.  I'm loving it!  they learned the chest pop and did some floor work for their first class this week.  they are going to learn some routines for the end of the year program (in May).  they are 8 and 6...soooo cute.  AND, their instructor told them that they were going to be a hot commodity with the girls when they got some dancing years under their belts...one of the moms is already suggesting that my 8 year old and her daughter pair up for some routines when he gets older...seriously?!  he just had is first class this week...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> yay! i did post here already...whew! wanted to make sure because it's going to heat up soon...i looked to set my DVR last night and it wasn't showing up yet on the schedule, but soon....very soon  can't wait...


I know. There are some pairups that I think are going to be fabulous.



> my DS's have now started dancing because of all these dancing shows I watch and because their sister did it. they are taking a tap, hiphop, acro class designed only for boys and taught by a former marine, black belt guy's guy with tattoos and everything. I'm loving it! they learned the chest pop and did some floor work for their first class this week. they are going to learn some routines for the end of the year program (in May). they are 8 and 6...soooo cute. AND, their instructor told them that they were going to be a hot commodity with the girls when they got some dancing years under their belts...one of the moms is already suggesting that my 8 year old and her daughter pair up for some routines when he gets older...seriously?! he just had is first class this week...


That is so great. Keep us updated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Found this. Lacey and Mark look great.

http://web12.twitpic.com
/img/26783609-7b5ba2b7b34796cbf14bba61dcc6066b.4aaafc20-full.jpg


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's Chelsie and Louis in a little less formal photo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ABC has posted rehearsal vids on their site.

http://abc.go.com/shows/dancing-with-the-stars


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> ABC has posted rehearsal vids on their site.
> http://abc.go.com/shows/dancing-with-the-stars


Thanks so much for this info and link. The mini-vids were pretty fun to watch. Several surprises - good and not so. No wonder they need 3 nights to start - so many contestants!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Thanks so much for this info and link. The mini-vids were pretty fun to watch. Several surprises - good and not so. No wonder they need 3 nights to start - so many contestants!!!


I think they're going to have two performance shows and then one results show. I so hope the results show starts at 9pm so I can watch the sytycd auditions.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank goodness for DVRs!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sooooo ready for this.  Got our new widescreen High Def up and running just in time!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How was it in WD-HD, Betsy?

Great opening number

Aaron and Karina ChaCha, good chemistry, good partnering, good technique, good choreo. Didn't like the costumes. Oops, Karina slipped, but he caught her.

Anna and Chuck Foxtrot, He did better than I expected, but still very stiff and awkward. Nice distraction with the hat. With double elimination on Wednesday, he stands a good chance of going home.

Lacey and Mark ChaCha, Lacey is looking good. She had gotten a bit chubby. He fumbled a bit and kept watching her feet, but good choreo. Yes, MA moves, but there should have been enough cha-cha even for Len. Both of them should have enough of a fan base to stick it out. 

Edyta and Ashley, Foxtrot, Not as suave and debonair as his father, and he really didn't do much dancing. Lost his rhythm a bit. Loved her gown.

Kim and Donny, Foxtrot, Interesting way to start a foxtrot. Love All that Jazz. Lovely foxtrot. Kim didn't challenge him, much, but it was well done.

Chelsie and Louis Foxtrot, does he think that haircut is attractive. It's hard to look graceful and elegant in those baggy shorts. He looks good in a suit. Better than I expected. Gak … my satellite just went out. I hate missing Chelsie dance. I did catch Len complimenting him.

Oooh, tribute to Patrick Swayze. I'm so glad.

Anna and Michael, ChaCha, Good hip movement in the beginning, but then he stiffened up. But not bad. And I never thought Jerry Rice should be in the top two. 

Cheryl and Tom, ChaCha, Did you notice how their rehearsal clothes color coordinated? This should be painful. He got into it there. Major props, Delay. That's Cheryl for you. 

Donny was really good in the relay. Chuck wasn't too bad, either. Ashley is never going to make it. Louis was okay, kinda cute. No surprises in the scores.

Aaron, not bad, but where was his rise and fall? Mark has trouble keeping his rhythm. Tom, well done. Anna needs to make Michael dance more. I think Tom should have beat Michael. 

Good opening show.  Not too painful for first dances.  We'll see how the girls do tomorrow night, but unless there's two real trainwrecks, Ashley is going home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WDHD was great!  It was nice to see wide view of the studio, although I didn't watch the whole thing that way as I wanted to work on a quilt and I have a standard TV down in the sewing studio.  Plus on the HD the dancers really pop.

Delay was better than I thought he might  be, I figure he'll be here at least three weeks or more depending on the girls.

George Harrison's kid (is that Ashley?) was the worst.  The Snowboader guy looked like he was wearing his father's suit...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> WDHD was great! It was nice to see wide view of the studio, although I didn't watch the whole thing that way as I wanted to work on a quilt and I have a standard TV down in the sewing studio. Plus on the HD the dancers really pop.


I'll bet the costumes looked spectacular, too. I thought Edyta's was a little low on the side even for her. 



> Delay was better than I thought he might be, I figure he'll be here at least three weeks or more depending on the girls.


And he also seems to have a sense of humor. Yes, considering some of the competition so far, I think he'll make it for a few weeks.



> George Harrison's kid (is that Ashley?) was the worst. The Snowboader guy looked like he was wearing his father's suit...


Ashley was definitely the worst. I thought Louis looked kind cute in the suit, but that haircut has got to go.

So far, Aaron and Donny were the best. Mark definitely has potential.

Looking forward to the girls tomorrow night. I like this new format, especially the relay dances.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I'll bet the costumes looked spectacular, too. I thought Edyta's was a little low on the side even for her.


Yes, Edyta's fashion sense hasn't improved any. And she makes up for poor partners by trying to do all the dancing.



> I thought Louis looked kind cute in the suit, but that haircut has got to go.


 The first thing my girlfriend said was "Hobbit."



> So far, Aaron and Donny were the best. Mark definitely has potential.


Agree!



> I like this new format, especially the relay dances.


I agree!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:  Enjoy your new Big Screen...congrats.

I agree:  Donny and Aaron.  Donny is definitely going to be the fan favorite.  Seems the X-spouses still get along (aka Alana Stewart and  George Hamilton).  Marie was with Michael Jackson's brother...hmmmmm?  

They can save a lot of $$ on costumes for Edyta:  dental floss is very cheap...comes in colors and flavors too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> They can save a lot of $$ on costumes for Edyta: dental floss is very cheap...comes in colors and flavors too.


ROTFL...

My "Big Screen" is 32", but it is a wide screen format, so it looks really good. We're happy. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought last nights show was great.  It was so fun to see the pro men dance up a storm.  Is it just me or does Derek really stand out when he dances?  I can hardly watch anyone else when he's on camera.

I was surprised at how well Aaron Carter danced but he needs to work on his personality.  I love Karina's feistiness (is that a word?) but I think she will do Aaron no favors and America votes a lot on personality.

I liked Donny a lot more than I thought I would.  He is a performer!  And so personable and affable.  I thought he would be all divaish like Marie.

In short, there are the top four - Donny, Aaron, Louie and Mark.  The bottom four - Michael (he could get really good if Anna would give him some decent choreography), Ashley, Chuck and Tom.

I think the dance relay was a great idea and wish they'd do it every season.  It's very helpful to see the same gender celebs do the same dance one right after the other.  It makes it a lot easier to pick out the best dancers, IMO.

I'm excited for tonight to see the ladies.  I think it's going to be a fun season!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I thought last nights show was great. It was so fun to see the pro men dance up a storm. Is it just me or does Derek really stand out when he dances? I can hardly watch anyone else when he's on camera.


Yes, Derek does stand out. He seems to have more fun when he dances than the other pros. He's the kind of guy that can let it go on the dance floor when you're out clubbing, but he still has great (dance) technique.



> I think the dance relay was a great idea and wish they'd do it every season. It's very helpful to see the same gender celebs do the same dance one right after the other. It makes it a lot easier to pick out the best dancers, IMO.


I liked it too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What you both said.   

First woman dancer--whatshername--looked like a deer in the headlights.

Melissa Joan Hart not much better.  Her transition between steps was a little lacking to me.

I'll probably add my snarky comments to this post as I go.

OK, Mya was really really good.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ditto:  Derek
Re: Donny, I think he is a bit less intimidated than his sister.  
She uses humor to masque the hurt in her life.  She's publicly gone through divorce, her child's substance abuse and numerous other problems.  So, (IMHO) as a defense mechanism she laughs and giggles and puts on that public persona.  I have an Aunt that does that...a laugh a minute; while inside... 

Plus...only girl of that large family...used to the spotlight and being a ham.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Funny, I never saw Marie as a diva...but I'm fan of both Marie and Donny in a nostalgic kind of way...

Kelly Osborne was the surprise of the night!  And Macy Gray will be gone next week.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I do not like Anna Davidova.  She’s not giving Michael the choreo, I don’t like her style, and she ran into Lacey in the group dance.

Debi and Maks, Salsa, a bit stiff and unsure of herself, but she turned in a performance if not a dance.  Maks had to grab her once to hold her up.  Not very good.  

Melissa and Mark, VW, a couple of awkward moments and missed steps, but basically elegant.  

Mya and Dmitry, VW, Loved the choreo.  Great chemistry, sensual and beautiful.  The guys are looking unhappy ... running scared, huh.  I think Len’s jealous if Dmitry’s (what did Mark D. call them?).  

Kathy and Tony, Salsa, Didn’t know Tony was Albanian.  Wonder if he knows Voldie-poo.  Not as flat-footed as Debi.  Good effort.

Natalie and Alec, Salsa, Can another Olympic champion go all the way?  She can move her hips when she thinks about it, but not much else in the way of technique or style.

Macey and Jonathan, VW, She would have been better off starting with the Salsa, but she was reasonably smooth for a woman of her style.  I agree with Tom, it was charming.

Joanna and Derek, Salsa, some awkward transitions and a couple of fumbles, but by far the best Salsa of the night.  

Kelly and Louis, VW, Surprisingly beautiful, but I‘ve always considered him the most professional of all the professionals on the show.  

Debi did better in the relay.  

I’m glad Len saw the error of his ways and gave Dmitry some well-deserved praise.  

Looks like Macey is going home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That tribute to Patrick Swayze was wonderful.  When Cheryl and Tony recreated the last dance from Dirty Dancing, I had to cry.  So did Donny.  It was perfect.  

So, Maci and Ashley gone.  No surprises.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too.  It was great.  I wish I could have seen the pics of Patrick that they were flashing in the background.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me too. It was great. I wish I could have seen the pics of Patrick that they were flashing in the background.
> 
> Betsy


ABC posts full eps, so I'm going to rewatch it later.

I finally figured out who Maci reminds me of. In the original Fame, a girl dances with Gene Anthony Ray for her audition. She sort of clumps around in platforms. Can't call it dancing. That's who Maci reminds me of.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I finally figured out who Maci reminds me of. In the original Fame, a girl dances with Gene Anthony Ray for her audition. She sort of clumps around in platforms. Can't call it dancing. That's who Maci reminds me of.


Macy did look like she was stomping around in hiking boots, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if there's a double elimination next week?  The cast is still way too big, IMO.  It's hard to remember everyone.

I loved the Adam Carolla scene where he's trying to pump up the guys to get a guy to win.  He's right, it is time for a guy to win but once again, I think the women are stronger.  

And of course the Patrick Swayze tribute was very beautiful and touching.  I had to bite my tongue to not cry - didn't want to in front of the kiddos.  I also loved the Lion King snippet.  We saw the short show at Disney World and then took the kids to the Broadway show.  Even my 70 yr old Dad loved it - it is truly amazing.

Another observation - This may be the first season where a Ballas "sibling" doesn't win in five years. 

Season 4 - Julianne and Apolo
Season 5 - Julianne and Helio
Season 6 - Mark and Kristy
Season 7 - Derek and Brooke
Season 8 - Mark and Shawn

Julianne isn't on the show this year and I don't think Mark or Derek has a winner so it will be the end of the Ballas-trained reign. I realize the Ballases trained many of the dancers on the show but these three were raised like siblings and still act like siblings (because two of them really are siblings - LOL!).  It's time for someone else to win - and it won't be Cheryl either - LOL!  

I've always wanted Kym to get a win but Donny may be a little old to pull off a win.  I think his age will show as the season goes on.  I do know he was in great shape when he was in "Joseph" and imagine that he's still in pretty good shape, but he is 51, not 25 or 30.  Huge difference those 20 years make.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Does anyone know if there's a double elimination next week? The cast is still way too big, IMO. It's hard to remember everyone.


I haven't heard about another double. Sometimes they do one mid-season.



> I loved the Adam Carolla scene where he's trying to pump up the guys to get a guy to win. He's right, it is time for a guy to win but once again, I think the women are stronger.


I saw part of it. I was switching back and forth between sytycd.



> Another observation - This may be the first season where a Ballas "sibling" doesn't win in five years.


I think you're right, but things can change so quickly. Some people vote for the pros no matter what. I think that's what happened last season with Lacey and Steve O. They were voting for her.



> I've always wanted Kym to get a win but Donny may be a little old to pull off a win. I think his age will show as the season goes on. I do know he was in great shape when he was in "Joseph" and imagine that he's still in pretty good shape, but he is 51, not 25 or 30. Huge difference those 20 years make.


Kym is really very good at bringing out her partners' strengths.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

supposedly there are 3 double eliminations this year no idea if they are back to back to back or not


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm enjoying the show so far this season.  good stuff


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I like this season too.  Last season (a good part of it) was like pulling teeth.

LOVED the Swayze tribute.  Love that Donny is so down to earth...he really is just a likable guy.

Kelly Osborne knocked my socks off...that girl has come a long way in life.  I've seen her in other shows and she was a mess.  Good for her!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, Baz Lurhman.  If you haven't seen Strictly Ballroom or Moulin Rouge, you must.  

Derek always dances with such joy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Derek is a joy to watch, and he's a good teacher.  Occasionally, he tries to do too much of the dancing, I thought he did tonight.

I'm thrilled to see Baz as one of the judges.  Moulin Rouge is right here next to the DVD player, haven't watched it in a couple of months.  Loved loved loved that movie.  Will have to watch it after I finish my Patrick Swayze tribute.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, doing the Tango to Roxanne from Moulin Rouge doesn't seem like a good idea...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm kind of late with my comments, but I'm trying to do three things at once.

If you haven’t seen Lurhman’s Strictly Ballroom and Moulin Rouge, you absolutely should.

Joanna and Derek ... Jive ... such fun.  Derek always dances with abandon.  I thought they did better than the scores the judges gave them.  

Natalie and Alec ... quickstep ... smooth, but he’s kind of pulling her around the floor.  Not bad for the KoD quickstep, but not enough quickstep steps.  Hmmm, I think they didn’t do as well as Joanna and their scores should have been lower.

Anna and Chuck ... Tango ... she looks like red-headed vampire.  Pretty good.  Not passionate, but strong.  I’d like to see him do a Paso Doble.  

Melissa and Mark ... Jive ... She’s pretty heavy-footed and hesitant.  

Michael and Anna ... Quickstep ... Not bad.  A pretty good run in there.  

Debbie and Maks ... Tango ... Much better, but it seemed hard for her to keep up with him.  

Chelsie and Louis ... Jive ... Good grief, her legs are longer than his.  Len would tag them on the tricks, but the few kicks and flicks he did were okay.  He’s still a bit stiff, but not too bad.

Wow, such low scores.  No one has gotten more than a seven all night.

Karina and Aaron ... quickstep ... Muppets?  Very good.  Good runs.  Nice choreo.  Well done.  Should see a good score this time.

Kelly and Louis ... tango ... Not quite as good as last week.  No connection, no passion, no emotion at all.  

Kathy and Tony ... Quickstep ... I really liked this.  Smooth and elegant.  A bit of a run.  Not bad at all.  

Lacey and Mark ... quickstep ... They did more of a quickstep than any of the others.  Really, really good.  

Mya and Dmitry ... Jive ... I’m so glad Len isn’t here this week.  I’m still mad at him.  Loved Dmitry’s Clark Kent look.  And plenty of kicks and flicks.  Hey, there’s Shawn Johnson.  Very well done.  Thank you Bruno.

Can I just say I can’t stand Samantha Harris?

Cheryl and Tom ... Tango ... Good footwork and I’m impressed that he could get down on one knee and back up.  Too bad he almost dropped Cheryl at the end.

Kym and Donny ... Jive ... More boogaloo than jive.  Len would have hated it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, doing the Tango to Roxanne from Moulin Rouge doesn't seem like a good idea...
> 
> Betsy


I remember that part in the movie. I actually fell off my chair, I was laughing so hard. Haven't watched it in a while, either. I'll have to put it on my list for weekend viewing.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Last night's show seemed a little flat to me but I loved not having Len there.  Of course I want him back but Maz was so much nicer.  I did miss Len's technical critiques.  If all the judges are basing their reviews on emotion - except Carrie Ann and her lifts LOL - I think the show loses some credibility like it did last night.

It seems like the scores were too much the same for very differing levels of ability.  Aaron and Mya - I'm not sure why they were scored so high.  And I have to say (don't hit me) - I really don't like either of these contestants.  And Aaron with Karina - it just makes him all the worse.  It seems like he performs on stimulants and doesn't have a humble bone in his body.  He just gives me the heebie jeebies.  And Mya - I haven't figured out why I'm not liking her because I LOOOOOVE Dmitry, but something about her...  She doesn't seem genuine.  Maybe it's all the dance and choreography experience that she has.  It's like she's pretending to learn when she already knows?  I'm not sure.

Usually by the second week I have a few couples that I've decided to support but this season there really aren't any.  I think Donny and Kym are doing a good job and hope he continues to stay healthy but I really don't think a 51 year old can win DWTS.  I'll be surprised if he stays injury-free.  And normally I'm a huge Derek fan but this season he seems different - still a great dancer but not as sweet as usual?  And anyone with the fake fish lips like his partner has, I just have a hard time with that.  I know, huge, stupid bias but who deemed fake fish lips beautiful?  I think it's ugly.

So at this point I'm going to have to say my favorite is Natalie.  She's humble, she's working hard, she dances beautifully.  She just needs to get over the "concentration" face.  I would love Alec to win again but I also think it's time a man won again.  So for the men I think I'm going to go with Mark or Louie.  But for Mark to win Lacey has to heal.  I hope her injury heals quickly so she can stay on her game.  Maybe they should bring in another pro to take her place.

Yeah, last night needs to be gone.  It was not one of the better shows.  There are still too many contestants, the music for the most part was blah and the costumes to me were not as pretty as they normally are.  

Maybe I'm just in a bad mood, but bring on next week.

Going home tonight - I hope it's Tom or Kathy but it could be any number of people with small fan bases like Louie or Chuck.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Len...Len who?...lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Going home tonight - I hope it's Tom or Kathy but it could be any number of people with small fan bases like Louie or Chuck.


I think Chelsie's fan base will save Louis.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, doing the Tango to Roxanne from Moulin Rouge doesn't seem like a good idea...
> 
> Betsy


I think quite a bit of the music last night was really stretching it.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Joanna and Derek – love him, but she leaves me cold - too fake and always looking at herself.  It seems to have thrown Derek off a bit.  Their dance was good, but without any heart.  

Natalie and Alec – Good and almost effortless.  I think she is capable of being pushed harder…if she would only breathe and loosen up.

Anna and Chuck – he’s another one who needs to loosen up.  I think they were lucky to get the Tango as it went along with his personality more than a Jive would have.  

Melissa and Mark – total lack of confidence.  She needs to have fun.  

Michael and Anna – He’s so intent with being perfect.  I’m not sure she’s the same caliber of professional as the rest.  

Debbie and Maks – one of the better ones.  I think the show played up the clash just for the Tango vibe. 

Chelsie and Louis – he’s much, much better than I thought he would be (I was expecting a Steve-O clone).  Thank goodness he has Chelsie, but he looks kinda like a love-struck puppy at times.  He needs to work on the execution.

Karina and Aaron – another one better than expected.  Good, now work on perfecting dance moves.

Kelly and Louis – poor thing – she psyched herself out.    

Kathy and Tony – I like him a lot, but she is still way too stiff.  I guess with the modeling background she is used to static rather than smooth moves.  Good attitude.  Tony looked a bit peeved with them harping on him not being as close to her-seemed like he wanted to give a reason, but was too much a gentleman not to.  

Lacey and Mark – I like him and think he has what it takes to go all the way.  No drama and works very hard on being correct.  He has a nice look.  

Mya and Dmitry – I loved this routine!  Perfect for both of them.  Len would have hated it – maybe just hated the music and lyrics?

Cheryl and Tom – I can’t stand him and his attitude.  I don’t understand why they don’t judge him as they do the others??  He’s a Wayne Newton wannabe, IMO.

Kym and Donny – Love them.  He is professional enough to get the moves and make it look good, even if an error.  Will his body hold out? 

I really enjoyed the comments by the guest judge, Maz!  Samantha Harris is useless – seems like she doesn’t listen to the responses to her written questions, just goes on to the next one.  Love Tom Bergeron – one of TV’s best hosts!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Michael and Anna - He's so intent with being perfect. I'm not sure she's the same caliber of professional as the rest.


I hope they don't invite her back next year.



> Kelly and Louis - poor thing - she psyched herself out.


Yeah, she was just nervous. She'll do better.



> Mya and Dmitry - I loved this routine! Perfect for both of them. Len would have hated it - maybe just hated the music and lyrics?


Len's just jealous of Dmitry's pecs. 



> I really enjoyed the comments by the guest judge, Maz! Samantha Harris is useless - seems like she doesn't listen to the responses to her written questions, just goes on to the next one. Love Tom Bergeron - one of TV's best hosts!


Love Tom, hate Samantha and Baz was a good sub for Len, better than Michael Flatley.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm trying to remember last night--I think I thought either Melissa or Kathy would be on their way out...until Tom Delay almost dropped Cheryl.

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm trying to remember last night--I think I thought either Melissa or Kathy would be on their way out...until Tom Delay almost dropped Cheryl.
> 
> Betsy


I sure hope Tom goes home. Does anyone like him? I guess he got elected but isn't he from Texas? I have so much more to say about that but I'd better shut up before I get myself in trouble...

Here is a great review of last night from Entertainment Weekly's Annie Barrett. She says it like it is, softened with some humor.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20308914,00.html


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I sure hope Tom goes home. Does anyone like him? I guess he got elected but isn't he from Texas? I have so much more to say about that but I'd better shut up before I get myself in trouble...


IMO, he's an old tool and has no place on the show. From Wikipedia regarding previous DWTS season & Tom Delay connection:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_DeLay
Sara Evans campaign and controversy in Season Three
Previously, during season three of Dancing with the Stars in the fall of 2006, DeLay, a big fan of the show according to his wife,[77]launched a public campaign[78] urging people to vote for one of the show's contestants, his "good friend, country music singer and GOP supporter" Sara Evans, in order to promote "good American values in the media" and combat "smut on television," about a month before a very ugly public break-up, complete with dueling and graphic accusations of adultery and pornography,[79][80][81][82] of Evans' marriage to Republican politico Craig Schelske,[83] which caused Evans to withdraw from the competition on October 12, 2006, midway through the show's season.[84] In early September 2006,[85][86] ahead of the season three premiere episode, DeLay wrote, "Sara Evans has been a strong supporter of the Republican Party and represents good American values in the media. From singing at the 2004 Republican Convention to appearing with candidates in the last several election cycles, we have always been able to count on Sara for her support of the things we all believe in. . . . One of her opponents on the show is ultra liberal talk show host Jerry Springer. We need to send a message to Hollywood and the media that smut has no place on television by supporting good people like Sara Evans. Sara will be a great representative of the values that we want to see in the media, and we should all support her to keep her on the show as long as possible."[87][88]


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Guess DWTS ignored that since they had Lil Kim on last season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's not let DWTS's decision to have Mr. Delay on the show lead down the path of discussing politics...(and I'm not saying we've gone there yet, just let's be sure we don't.)  As for his dancing, he IS better than I thought he would be.

I still want to know who Cheryl annoyed to get her partners lately.

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's "What You Didn't See" from last night's show. There's a bit on Melissa Joan Hart's son imitating her waltz from last week. Click on the pink link - it's really cute.

http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/09/29/mondays-dancing-what-you-didnt-see-28/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So who got eliminated?  I missed the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As for his dancing, he IS better than I thought he would be.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, he really is surprising. I figured he'd be the first to be eliminated. I got the feeling either his foot gave out or his back last night when he dropped Cheryl. He carried on, though. Have to admire that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy Ireland.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kathy Ireland.
> 
> Betsy


Good choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I thought she had a good chance of going.  She looked like a stick of lumber moving around the stage.  Very stiff.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, he really is surprising. I figured he'd be the first to be eliminated. I got the feeling either his foot gave out or his back last night when he dropped Cheryl. He carried on, though. Have to admire that.


I totally don't watch this show, but he was on Ellen the other day and mentioned he had a stress fracture but was going to keep dancing until it broke.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I thought she had a good chance of going. She looked like a stick of lumber moving around the stage. Very stiff.
> 
> Betsy


Wrap her in one of your beautiful quilts. That'll give her some life. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> I totally don't watch this show, but he was on Ellen the other day and mentioned he had a stress fracture but was going to keep dancing until it broke.


Yes, they showed him at the doctor, and the doc told him he could continue dancing. We'll see what happens next week. If he can't continue, no one will be eliminated.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

[raises hand at the risk of getting boo'd ] I like Tom. Here's the thing...I'm not terribly into politics and such, so I don't know his background and wouldn't tempt to comment on that  BUT, it takes a lot of guts for a guy like him to do a show like this. He has a pretty good sense of humor about himself


Spoiler



(like when Tom Bergeron commented that pinching his cheeks together has not historically been a difficult for him)


.  [I love Tom Bergeron - best live host on T.V. in my opinion] Tom D is growing on me...he doesn't seem to change his attitude no matter what is said about him...pretty impressive especially in light of what is said about him.

I have to agree with the comments here about Anna. She's not very dynamic, is she? Maybe she'll improve. I remember the judges being pretty hard on Lacey about her choreo when she started. Those are my [less than] 2 cents


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> [raises hand at the risk of getting boo'd ] I like Tom. Here's the thing...I'm not terribly into politics and such, so I don't know his background and wouldn't tempt to comment on that  BUT, it takes a lot of guts for a guy like him to do a show like this. He has a pretty good sense of humor about himself
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I like Tom. Compared to some of the others, he's not bad at all. He might make it through next week, or even the week after, but that's as far as I think he'll get. Cheryl is a miracle worker.



> I have to agree with the comments here about Anna. She's not very dynamic, is she? Maybe she'll improve. I remember the judges being pretty hard on Lacey about her choreo when she started. Those are my [less than] 2 cents


The difference between Lacey and Anna is that Lacey is actually a good choreographer and a great dancer. Len was hard on Lacey because she's unconventional, and unless you dance the very conventional ballroom competition steps, he'll be all over you. Kym was new that year, too, and he praised Kym for doing the same things that he bashed Lacey for.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The difference between Lacey and Anna is that Lacey is actually a good choreographer and a great dancer. Len was hard on Lacey because she's unconventional, and unless you dance the very conventional ballroom competition steps, he'll be all over you. Kym was new that year, too, and he praised Kym for doing the same things that he bashed Lacey for.


Yes, I think you are right...There are definitely lots of differences between Anna and Lacey. I remember them criticizing Chelsie, too. I think Len likes Anna...maybe because she does do more traditional choreo? Probably...

I really like Dimitri...I LOVE that he doesn't seem to change what he does just to suit Len. He might not last long because of that, but he really has a choreo gift, I think. Another pro that I'm not too sure about is Jonathon's wife (can't remember her name right off hand). She seems to be breaking out of her shell this season, but I don't like her choreo as much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Yes, I think you are right...There are definitely lots of differences between Anna and Lacey. I remember them criticizing Chelsie, too. I think Len likes Anna...maybe because she does do more traditional choreo? Probably...


I think they are chafing because they need to bring in sytycd people to attract more viewers.



> I really like Dimitri...I LOVE that he doesn't seem to change what he does just to suit Len. He might not last long because of that, but he really has a choreo gift, I think. Another pro that I'm not too sure about is Jonathon's wife (can't remember her name right off hand). She seems to be breaking out of her shell this season, but I don't like her choreo as much.


Dmitry is wonderful and he has a good partner this season. I think he has enough of a fan base from sytycd to keep him around for a while. I think he'll at least make top four.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think they are chafing because they need to bring in sytycd people to attract more viewers.
> 
> Dmitry is wonderful and he has a good partner this season. I think he has enough of a fan base from sytycd to keep him around for a while. I think he'll at least make top four.


Yes, they are probably worried all the DWTS alums are going to take over the show  They have such dynamic personalities, which is great, and they bring such a young feeling to the show, which I love.

Yes, I think Dimitry on his partner will stick around a long time this season, but I wondered about him being invited to return. Do you think Len and the other judges have anything to say about what pros are hired?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Tom Bergeron.  Loved him since Hollywood Squares.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love Tom Bergeron. Loved him since Hollywood Squares.
> 
> Betsy


Ever see him on his Supper Club on Planet Green? - he's awesome!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I miss Julianne Hough.  Anyone else?
She was always so bubbly...I didn't find her to be fake at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved Julianne and miss her interactions with Derek.

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I also miss Julianne.  She is a great choreographer.  I have to admire her desire to be a country singer but IMO she is a much better dancer than singer.

I think Derek is a little off this season and maybe Julianne's absence is part of the reason.  They seem like they are great supporters of each other.

Upstream someone mentioned (too lazy to look it up) that Kym's first season was Lacey's first season.  Not true!  IIRC, Kym has been around since season 3 - I can't recall who her partner was - but back in Season 4 Kym was partnered with Joey Fatone who was the runner up that season.  She has also won the Australian version of DWTS so Len knows who she is and would respect her because she is an amazing teacher/choreographer who also knows the rules of ballroom.

Lacey's first season was season 7.  She had this rebel, [email protected]*! the rules attitude which Len did not like at all.  Even Carrie Ann was pretty good at calling her on it.  Something changed in Season 8 and she still continues to try and win within the rules.  I don't know what was up with her that first season, but have to agree with Len - shocking, I know!  She needed to "Play the game."  I think that's part of my problem with Dmitry.  We'll see if he conforms a little better this next week when Len is back.

As much as I've enjoyed the SYTYCD dancers coming on DWTS, except for Chelsie, they've had problems with ballroom rules.  Lacey figured it all out after her first season.  Poor Dmitry wasn't on long enough last season but his partner is so good this season - Mya has not only dance experience but choreography experience so I won't ever vote for them - RINGER!!!! - he could pull out his first win.  He just may have to reign it in a bit.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loved Julianne and miss her interactions with Derek.
> 
> Betsy


Ya, I enjoy that quite a bit too. They get along well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I also miss Julianne. She is a great choreographer. I have to admire her desire to be a country singer but IMO she is a much better dancer than singer.


Agreed. She's probably appearing with boyfriend, Chuck. She's not bad, but pretty light.



> Upstream someone mentioned (too lazy to look it up) that Kym's first season was Lacey's first season. Not true! IIRC, Kym has been around since season 3 - I can't recall who her partner was - but back in Season 4 Kym was partnered with Joey Fatone who was the runner up that season. She has also won the Australian version of DWTS so Len knows who she is and would respect her because she is an amazing teacher/choreographer who also knows the rules of ballroom.


My bad. I thought someone said that Kym was new to DWTS when I first saw her, which was the year Lacey started.

Kym did the same things Lacey did, but Kym was praised for it, while Lacey was bashed. That is my objection.



> As much as I've enjoyed the SYTYCD dancers coming on DWTS, except for Chelsie, they've had problems with ballroom rules. Lacey figured it all out after her first season. Poor Dmitry wasn't on long enough last season but his partner is so good this season - Mya has not only dance experience but choreography experience so I won't ever vote for them - RINGER!!!! - he could pull out his first win. He just may have to reign it in a bit.


I don't think Dmitry has any problem with figuring out the rules. He teaches ballroom at Mary Murphy's studio. Granted, Dmitry's competition experience is in Latin, but he understands rules just fine.

I think Len has a stick in the wrong place about the rules. If I wanted to watch dancing strictly by the rules, I would only watch professional ballroom competitions.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

One thing you and I will agree on is the inconsistency of Len.  He is notorious for calling out one couple for something and then completely ignoring the same thing with someone else.  I think it's wrong that not only is he a judge, he is also a producer for the show.  I think this makes him a very partial and biased judge.  Yes, it is a reality show so we know TPTB are only out for ratings, but it seems wrong that one of the "judges" has a hand in that.  

I stlll love the show and at times I love Len and his inconsistency.  My biggest complaint right now, which I've mentioned before, is there are too many couples on the show.  Way too many.  12 was a lot and we still have 13!  I think starting with 8-10 and letting them dance without eliminations for a couple of weeks would be a better way to go.  But then ABC loses would have that Tues elimination show time period to fill.  

And I also don't like all the new dances.  I liked it better when they used the same dances each season, rotating them between all the couples.  

Off soapbox...


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> My biggest complaint right now, which I've mentioned before, is there are too many couples on the show. Way too many. 12 was a lot and we still have 13! I think starting with 8-10 and letting them dance without eliminations for a couple of weeks would be a better way to go.


I totally agree with this! I can't keep track of them, especially when I don't know who half the "Stars" are that the professionals are dancing with!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Getting back to *Len*: Don't you think he plays favorites? (I agree, that he does call out particulars with some and ignores those same faults with others.)


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> Getting back to *Len*: Don't you think he plays favorites? (I agree, that he does call out particulars with some and ignores those same faults with others.)


I think he does play favorites but I haven't really figured out why he likes a particular couple and not another. Like the first week he rips on Louie's hair? What's up with that? What about Billy Ray Cyrus? And I know there have been other celeb males with long hair yet he's never mentioned long hair before. So why Louie and why now? Because he had nothing else to rip on with Louie yet didn't want to give him a higher score?

I think Len's a little coo-coo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I think he does play favorites but I haven't really figured out why he likes a particular couple and not another. Like the first week he rips on Louie's hair? What's up with that? What about Billy Ray Cyrus? And I know there have been other celeb males with long hair yet he's never mentioned long hair before. So why Louie and why now? Because he had nothing else to rip on with Louie yet didn't want to give him a higher score?
> 
> I think Len's a little coo-coo.


I think he does a lot of it deliberately. That doesn't make it any less aggravating.

So many times he's ripped up the dancer for not dancing a true Samba or Quickstep or whatever, when he should be saying that to the pro. The one time he does say something to the pro, it's to Dmitry.

I don't know if he picks the music they dance to, but I found out that the pros don't. They are given a piece of music and told to choreo a specific style dance to it. I'm sure you all have noticed how frequently the music doesn't go with the dance. Remember Juliane and Apolo's Tango? Beautifully choreo'd, but the music was all wrong. Someone reset it to Tango music and posted it on youtube. It was so much better.

If Len is the one picking the music, then it seems to me he's setting up certain people to fail.

I do like when he critiques technique, e.g., you should be dancing more on your toes for this one, or keep your shoulders down. That's helpful to the stars.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

In celebration of Rio getting the 2016 Olympics, here's someone's favorite DWTS sambas. Fun!

http://www.examiner.com/x-20691-Dancing-Examiners~y2009m10d3-Dancing-with-the-Stars-Memorable-Samba-performances


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> In celebration of Rio getting the 2016 Olympics, here's someone's favorite DWTS sambas. Fun!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-20691-Dancing-Examiners~y2009m10d3-Dancing-with-the-Stars-Memorable-Samba-performances


SAmba looks like a lot of fun. I wanna learn..


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did anybody watch last night?  I forgot.  I tried to watch the vid on ABC, and they've upgraded their player.  Now it's practically unwatchable.  

I see Tom Delay had to quit.  I think we all knew he was hurting after his last dance, so I'm not surprised.  When that happens, they usually don't eliminate anyone.  Maybe what they'll do is skip one of the double eliminations.  

As much as I don't like Debi Mazar, I think she had a chance to improve with Maks as a partner.  Michael doesn't stand much chance with Anna as a partner.  

I did get to see some of the dances.  How can Len complain about the dancers not doing traditional steps when they don't use traditional music.  The pros don't choose the music, it's chosen for them.  How can you do a sensual rumba to the kind of music Lacey and Mark were given?  And I can't understand how Carrie Ann and Bruno can give Dmitry and Mya tens and Len give them a seven.  

Oh, well, no sense complaining.  I might as well complain about Samantha Harris for all the good that's going to do.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, well, no sense complaining. I might as well complain about Samantha Harris for all the good that's going to do.


That's what the DVR is for, I just fast forward anytime she is on the screen!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Last night's show Len was a stinker.  He scored pretty much everyone much lower than they should have been scored.  But what bugs me more than anything is Aaron's scores.  He scored higher than Louie and Donny.  His dance was horrible.  It was painful to watch.

My favorite samba was Derek and Joanna.  And it wasn't really that great.

Mya had the best rumba but it bugs me that she's so great at the beginning. I think she shouldn't have been cast on this show because she seems too well-versed in dancing.  So Natalie and Alec had my favorite rumba with a shout out to Louie and Chelsie.  Surprisingly they  had the most chemistry of the night.  

I wasn't surprised at who was eliminated.  I'm not talking about that because I know some people haven't seen the show yet.

Favorite costume of the night - Kelly.  That green dress was such a gorgeous color.  And she looked pretty with the red wig.

Worst costume of the night - oh so many.  Probably Debbie's rainbow dress.  Nope.  There was something even worse.  Aaron's Hugh Hefner smoking lingerie jacket.  Oh. My. Goodness!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My girlfriend and I just call Samantha "whatshername" as in "What the heck is whatshername wearing?"  She's that boring. and unnecessary.  In fact, I don't think I knew her name was Samantha until you folks started this thread.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> That's what the DVR is for, I just fast forward anytime she is on the screen!


Don't have DVR, so that's what I use the mute button for.



KindleMom said:


> Last night's show Len was a stinker. He scored pretty much everyone much lower than they should have been scored. But what bugs me more than anything is Aaron's scores. He scored higher than Louie and Donny. His dance was horrible. It was painful to watch.


I did get to see Donny dance, and it wasn't bad. I'm sorry I missed Louie and Chelsie. I'll try again sometime today. I was wondering why Aaron was in the bottom. Maybe I'll skip that one if it was so cringeworthy.



> My favorite samba was Derek and Joanna. And it wasn't really that great.


I sort of saw that one, but ABC's "new and improved" video player kept stopping and starting.



> Mya had the best rumba but it bugs me that she's so great at the beginning. I think she shouldn't have been cast on this show because she seems too well-versed in dancing. So Natalie and Alec had my favorite rumba with a shout out to Louie and Chelsie. Surprisingly they had the most chemistry of the night.


Stacy Keibler, Melissa Rycroft, Kristi Yamaguchi ... all dancers. Yes, Kristi was an ice skater, but no stranger to choreography of all kinds as well as tough training and competition. Most of the singers (definitely not all) are dancers. Speaking of which, I'm so glad they are bringing Sabrina back. She should never have been eliminated when she was.



> Favorite costume of the night - Kelly. That green dress was such a gorgeous color. And she looked pretty with the red wig.


I hope Kelly did better. She did so well the first week, I was sorry to see her lose confidence the second week.



> Worst costume of the night - oh so many. Probably Debbie's rainbow dress. Nope. There was something even worse. Aaron's Hugh Hefner smoking lingerie jacket. Oh. My. Goodness!


I watched some of the eliminations last night. How horrible for Debbie to be remembered in that awful dress. And then Samantha Harris remarks that it was a great dress.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> My girlfriend and I just call Samantha "whatshername" as in "What the heck is whatshername wearing?" She's that boring. and unnecessary. In fact, I don't think I knew her name was Samantha until you folks started this thread.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry that we humanized whatshername for you. On second thought, I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, ABC has posted just the dances (no whatshername or snarky Len comments) on youtube.  Great quality.  I haven't watched them all, yet.

Chuck's samba was quite a surprise.  He did really well and even did the samba rolls.

Louie's rumba was a big improvement.  He's getting the feel of ballroom dancing.

Joanna did samba rolls, too.  Yay, her.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Worst costume of the night - oh so many....Nope. There was something even worse. Aaron's Hugh Hefner smoking lingerie jacket. Oh. My. Goodness!


Oh- is that what that was supposed to be? An effeminate version of Hef's smoking jacket? PLEASE!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*RE: Samantha Harris* (aka whats-her-name)
What is up with all the grease on those football player shoulders of hers? She SO irks me. She overdoes it at the gym...she is built like a guy and they play it up with all that shiny crap.

She should have nice loose wiggly arms like mine and a roll about the middle to match; also like mine. I seriously think the show could save some money and do away with her and just keep Tom.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> *RE: Samantha Harris* (aka whats-her-name)
> What is up with all the grease on those football player shoulders of hers? She SO irks me. She overdoes it at the gym...she is built like a guy and they play it up with all that shiny crap.
> 
> She should have nice loose wiggly arms like mine and a roll about the middle to match; also like mine. I seriously think the show could save some money and do away with her and just keep Tom.


Maybe Cat could give her some lessons in listening & responding with sincerity?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Oh- is that what that was supposed to be? An effeminate version of Hef's smoking jacket? PLEASE!!!


That thing was hideous....that alone probably cost him a point per judge.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

side note:  Betsy I love your new Avatar.  Is it another of your famous quilts?  It's really cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Famous? LOL! But yes, it is one of my quilts. Here's a picture:









Double crested cormorant in full breeding plumage, based on a pic I took in La Jolla, CA a few years ago.

Betsy


----------



## monacarly (Sep 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Famous? LOL! But yes, it is one of my quilts. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome besty!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Famous? LOL! But yes, it is one of my quilts. Here's a picture:
> Double crested cormorant in full breeding plumage, based on a pic I took in La Jolla, CA a few years ago.
> 
> Betsy


Make that WORLD famous. It looks like a painting. I do love that snow-covered chair, though.



F1Wild said:


> Maybe Cat could give her some lessons in listening & responding with sincerity?


There aren't too many around like Cat. I can't understand why she hasn't been nominated for an Emmy.

Have you ever seen Leah Miller on sytycd Canada? Talk about phony ... and those eyelashes. They look like she glued rubber tires to her eyelids.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Famous? LOL! But yes, it is one of my quilts. Here's a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT, but you should have a website devoted to your art...and show ones for sale! You are a true artist!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually do have a website...it just needs to be updated.   (See my siggy.)

As for DWTS, I was happy to see Debbie go..didn't really like her!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I actually do have a website...it just needs to be updated.  (See my siggy.)
> 
> As for DWTS, I was happy to see Debbie go..didn't really like her!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy...wasn't sure if it was a work one. Will visit it now.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Maybe Cat could give her some lessons in listening & responding with sincerity?


*Anyone else not care for Samantha?*
Me!!!! So phony!!

*Betsy:* GORGEOUS...You are so #@%ing Talented!! An absolutely amazing work of art. I want to see pics of every quilt you've ever done. Start a pictures of my quilts thread.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Too shiny and not authentic.  Tom, on the other hand is a true star!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't picture any guy finding her attractive.  She loves the camera and doesn't really listen to a thing they are saying.  I noticed her talk over people several times.  

Shiny isn't the word...jeez lay off the lube...lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> I can't picture any guy finding her attractive. She loves the camera and doesn't really listen to a thing they are saying. I noticed her talk over people several times.
> 
> Shiny isn't the word...jeez lay off the lube...lol.


She talks over them, doesn't respond to their answers to her stupid questions, and fumbles her words.

Nobody likes Samantha Harris a/k/a whatshername.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You've got to read whatshername's IMDB profile. I absolutely don't believe what I'm reading.

And Betsy, when I read she was from Hopkins, Minnesota, I thought for a moment I read Hibbing. Gack.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0365300/bio


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!  That's quite a bio...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Wow! That's quite a bio...


I can't believe that no-talent hack is going to star in Chicago on Broadway.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe that no-talent hack is going to star in Chicago on Broadway.


Yep...couldn't believe that either. In fact, are we entirely sure that that's not a typo?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought this was hilarious. Dancing with the Stars movie trailer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig45MACEPlU


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I thought this was hilarious. Dancing with the Stars movie trailer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig45MACEPlU


Too funny ... and a nice glimpse of Gilles Marini.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Quite the bio:  but she's no Dianne Sawyer.  If I didn't read the bio; I wouldn't remember her for anything but dancing with the stars.  She doesn't stand out (except for her shoulders; they enter the room before she does).

UTube video...a riot.  

PS...notice how she never wears anything with a sleeve...always trying to show off her work out arms and shoulders.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

If I had arms like those I'd go sleeveless too.  

But yeah, Samantha is a piece of work.  Her comment to Donny about tongue last week about did me in.  I watch the show with my kids.  I probably shouldn't...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

For someone who is supposed to be so bright, given her bio, she comes across as ditzy. 
I didn't care for the tongue comment either. She's not very polished...(I take that back...she's very _"shiny"_)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> For someone who is supposed to be so bright, given her bio, she comes across as ditzy.
> I didn't care for the tongue comment either. She's not very polished...(I take that back...she's very _"shiny"_)


Maybe we should call her Simonize.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, no ... Lacey and Mark have to do the country two step this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You've got to read whatshername's IMDB profile. I absolutely don't believe what I'm reading.
> 
> And Betsy, when I read she was from Hopkins, Minnesota, I thought for a moment I read Hibbing. Gack.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0365300/bio


It's bad enough she's from Minnesota....sigh. Thank goodness it's not Hibbing!

Ol' whatshername.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Let's fire her.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> Let's fire her.


I wish.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed Joanna and Derek's scores.  I was in the shower.    

Do not like Anna D.  She just showed herself off in that dance.  However, I did youtube Tony and the Bolero, and it is a lot of posing.  Bring back George Raft.

I liked Kym's Charleston choreo better than Louis.  

I missed quite a bit of the beginning, but a lot has been posted already.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Anna and Chuck's two-step the best, followed by Lacey and Mark and waaaaay behind, Chelsie and Louie.  Love Chelsie, but Len was right.  Louie just walked around the floor.  

My vote ... get rid of the two-step.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno.  D'ya think they got the word to give some higher scores this week?  Some of the scores have been higher than I thought.  Ratings were down last week.  They gotta get some excitement up for some of these folks.

I didn't care for any of the two-steps.  Didn't seem very two step to me.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mya and Dmitry.  At least Carrie Ann and Bruno gave them well-deserved tens.  

I missed Melissa and Natalie.  I'll wait until ABC posts tomorrow to watch.  Unless they were really horrible, I think either Michael or Louie are going home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I dunno. D'ya think they got the word to give some higher scores this week? Some of the scores have been higher than I thought. Ratings were down last week. They gotta get some excitement up for some of these folks.
> 
> I didn't care for any of the two-steps. Didn't seem very two step to me.
> 
> Betsy


Not very. I think Chuck and Anna had more two-step elements than the other two.

Mya and Joanna are two I can seriously root for. I thought Mark would be better than he is; Donny, too. Aaron is pretty good, but he seems so phony.

I can understand why the ratings are down.

I think I'll go watch Gilles do his thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't root for Mya.  She's wonderful but she's already a dancer...just seems like it's contrary to the point of the show.

I think I'm rooting for Derek and his partner, what's her name...  (as opposed to whatshername)

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't root for Mya. She's wonderful but she's already a dancer...just seems like it's contrary to the point of the show.


I agree. She's been fantastic since the beginning. I don't see any improvement. The show is about teaching non-dancers to ballroom dance. She was helping Dmitry with choreography? Yeah, she's no beginner.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Agreed:  Sometimes it doesn't quite seem fair.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Didn't Melissa Rycroft also study ballet?  And Donny Osmond has dance in his background, along with Aaron Carter.  How much more dance does Mya have?

It doesn't bother me as it seems the contestants who really have no dance get hammered by the judges by week 2.  So, which is it supposed to be?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

And Jane Seymour, Kristy Yamaguchi, Mel B, Stacy, Sabrina, all the boy banders, etc. Yes, they all have dance experience. And many of them fit into the category with Mya and IMO, they shouldn't have been on the show. I think the only person with too much experience to win was Kristy. She was on in a season when no one else even came close to her so she was the only choice to win. It was a very boring finale because it was such a slam dunk. This season is turning into that. I thought by now Mya would have some competition but so far no one else is even coming close.

I don't think Donny or Aaron fall into the same category as Mya. I don't know that they ever studied dance. I think they learned steps for a dance - much like they're doing now - performed it and then that was it. Mya studied years of tap and was a professional tap dancer. The fact that she's helping with choreography indicates she shouldn't be on the show. It was almost as if she were teaching Dmitry this week, not the other way around.

It is just a reality show so vote the way you feel you should. This is just how_ I_ feel about it. I like to see someone learn how to dance and improve. For that reason I won't vote for Mya. I'm sure she doesn't care and my votes won't hurt her. She has plenty of people voting for her because she is clearly the best dancer and will have no competition in that area.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Tonight's show.  Tom B was the best on the show.    He had some great zingers.  What was the one about parents not watching because they were now in bed?  Nice one, Tom!  And then the quip to Bruno about Sharon Stone - I had to rewind to make sure he said what he did!  I think Tom was the best part of tonight's show.

Melissa made some great improvement tonight but I thought she was a bit overscored. I think her scores were based on her improvement more than the dance itself, so that's okay.  I loved the b/w old movie beginning.

Derek - I'm not sure what to say here.  Uh, keep your shirt off?    And it looks like he got a haircut!  I do know that if I'm ever a celeb and get on DWTS I want him as my pro partner.  He has this gift for bringing out the woman in a woman, if you know what I mean...  And did I talk about him and not mention his partner's name?  I swear he makes me forget just about everything else.

Donny was in his element tonight.  I think Kym is my favorite female pro.  I just love how she teaches and choreographs to the strengths of each celeb she gets.  And never any drama from her.  They need to pay her more.

Ahhh!  there are too many couples.  It's hard to remember them all.

On a good note, I think the music was better this week than any other week this season.  Finally!

Going home - could be Chuck, Michael or Louie.  I think it'll be Louie because I doubt he has much of a fan base.  I really thought he'd go pretty far but that dance - it just wasn't that great.  And the cute banter we saw between he and Chelsie last week - it was completely gone.  Weird.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I have seen the 2-step lots (growing up in Arizona0 as it's done in many clubs, but as more of a line dance.  None of these dances looked anything like a 2-step.

Chuck & Anna (2-step) - his charisma will keep him in, but not his dancing.  He does seem better each week, but the two don't seem to have any chemistry at all.
Melissa & Mark (Charleston) - She really did break out from her stiff slump, but no where near the score.  As an actress she needs to be a character - seemed to work for her.
Natalie & Alec (Bolero) - was OK for me, but not the true passion it should have had.  A little dull this week.
Aaron & Karina (Lambada) - He is like a puppy with too much energy all over the place.  I think part of the problem was his super high marks at the beginning - everything seems a disappointment from them.  He needs to calm down.  Of course it didn't help to have smoldering Gilles in the audience.  Aaron doesn't haver the maturity for many of these dances.
Mark & Lacey (2-step) - like he has already said, if he can get out of his mind he will do better.  Lacey doesn't seem to have the patience to work with his strengths.
Kelly & Louis (Charleston) - highly theatrical and fun.  Louis is really one of the best instructors on the show - he works with her and does the best choreography to highlight her assets.
Joanna & Derek (Lambada) - Len is all over her - seems to love her long legs.  She doesn't do it for me.  Would she be as good without Derek as a partner?
Donny & Kym (Charleston) - he seems to come alive during the show.  I was worried watching the practices.  Pretty interesting choreo and great partners.  Fun routine.
Michael & Anna D (Bolero) - she is the worst of the pros - ruining his chances by giving him almost zero choreo to do.  He was so up for a great week and then he was given nothing to do.
Louie & Chelsie (2-step) - one of the worst routines.  Like the judges said, he walked then the did stuff, walked then she twirled.  I know she wasn't a 2-step pro, but it looked bad.
Mya & Dmitry (Lambada) - one of, if not the best - fun to watch and great choreography.  The seem to make a good pair and add to each other.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> And Jane Seymour, Kristy Yamaguchi, Mel B, Stacy, Sabrina, all the boy banders, etc. Yes, they all have dance experience. And many of them fit into the category with Mya and IMO, they shouldn't have been on the show. I think the only person with too much experience to win was Kristy. She was on in a season when no one else even came close to her so she was the only choice to win. It was a very boring finale because it was such a slam dunk. This season is turning into that. I thought by now Mya would have some competition but so far no one else is even coming close.
> 
> I don't think Donny or Aaron fall into the same category as Mya. I don't know that they ever studied dance. I think they learned steps for a dance - much like they're doing now - performed it and then that was it. Mya studied years of tap and was a professional tap dancer. The fact that she's helping with choreography indicates she shouldn't be on the show. It was almost as if she were teaching Dmitry this week, not the other way around.
> 
> It is just a reality show so vote the way you feel you should. This is just how_ I_ feel about it. I like to see someone learn how to dance and improve. For that reason I won't vote for Mya. I'm sure she doesn't care and my votes won't hurt her. She has plenty of people voting for her because she is clearly the best dancer and will have no competition in that area.


I do see your point and agree to a degree, but then why are the judges so harsh on those without a lick of experience? Why do they continue to book dancers or those with dance experience? Doesn't make sense. She is fun to watch.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

F1, I have no idea why the judges do what they do.  I think tonight they were out of their element because of the new dances so that couldn't help.  I also think Len being a producer makes him not so credible.  He's more worried about ratings than he is about being fair.  I could probably just repeat that line for Bruno and CA too.  It is a reality show where ratings matter more than anything else.  I do know that they judges are all consistently inconsistent with Len being the worst offender.  Maybe we'd hate the show if they were consistent - LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got to see Melissa and Natalie.

Melissa's Charleston was the best Charleston of the night. Mark's choreo was fantastic. She had one foot fumble and I'm surprised the judges didn't mention it. Still, it was very entertaining and deserved good scores.

I also liked Natalie's Bolero a lot. They danced it _together_. Great chemistry.

I'm going to have to try to find some more Bolero vids. I only know the one danced by George Raft and Carole Lombard.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I forgot about the Bolero Torvil and Dean did in the 1984(?) Olympics.  That was fantastic.

I'm kind of disappointed Chuck left after doing a dance that kind of suited him.  I thought Michael and Louie were much worse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the operative words are "kind of."  

All three were really bad, it could have been any of them.  Michael probably has a good Dallas Cowboys fan base and Louie is cuter...

I was surprised that his partner (Anna?) appeared on GMA this morning by herself...I thought it was in the contract for them to make these follow up appearances.  Maybe he was distraut.  

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I really thought Louie would go home last night.  How can he have a fanbase?  Snowboarding?  Maybe Chelsie's fanbase is keeping him on the show.

I also thought it was interesting that this the 2nd time Aaron was in the bottom two.  I think.  I totally understand because his personality grates and I wouldn't vote for him, but really?  I'm not the only one feeling this way.

Next week we'll see if Louie really can dance or last week was just a bad week.  I also think Michael will never leave because of his Dallas/NFL voters.  He really should have been the next one to go and should be the next one to go next week.

I'm going to miss Anna and Chuck.  They were a fun couple to watch even though he was a horrible dancer.  I don't think Louie was as bad as he was - he had one bad week - but I'm wondering where his fanbase came from.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I really thought Louie would go home last night. How can he have a fanbase? Snowboarding? Maybe Chelsie's fanbase is keeping him on the show.


He's cute and there are a lot of teen girls who watch this show. Who are they going to vote for, Donnie? 

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He's cute and there are a lot of teen girls who watch this show. Who are they going to vote for, Donnie?
> 
> Betsy


I thought the teen girls would have been voting for Aaron. I've at least heard of him so I assume they have too. Maybe Aaron annoys the h#*l out of them too. Yes, I can't stand Aaron. I liked his first dance but ever since he has just seemed like a hot mess. His past may be more than he can overcome on national TV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a teen girl, but I don't think Aaron is nearly as cute as Louie....just sayin'

I don't know anything about Aaron or his past...I guess I'm out of it.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Tom definitely made the show.  That bed comment was hilarious.  Lots of bumping and grinding.  Louie really was pretty bad. 
I find Donny and Kelly to be so sincere and so honest.  Too harsh on themselves.  
Kelly has come a long way with her confidence.
I found the Charleston dances very entertaining.
Samantha...the usual.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom was hysterical, love him.

Did like whatshername's dress...

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I really think Louie is cute too.  I even sent a few votes his way on Monday because I really think they got a bad type of dance.  I think Louie can do much better.

Right now I really like Derek and Joanna. Not that I like Joanna, I just think she embodies what DWTS is all about - a non-dancer learning to ballroom dance.  She works hard and her routines have been really good.

Of course I've loved Derek a long time - something about the way he brings out the woman in a woman.  I want him to be my partner.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm rooting for Derek, too.  He is a really good teacher and choreographer, based on past seasons.  I loved that he seemed shy about appearing before the judges with no shirt.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tom is always good, but he outdid himself Monday night.  

Aaron seems like such a phony to me.  

Louie is probably being saved by Chelsie's fanbase.  

I agree with everyone who said that Michael is getting the football fan vote.  It always amazes me how many football players make it so far and it's certainly not on their talent.  Emmet Smith was one of the good ones, although who thinks Mario should have won (talk about someone with a dance background).  Jerry Rice was pretty good, but Stacy Keibler should have made the finals instead.  

I wanted to see Chuck do a Paso Doble.  

So what does everyone think about the show veering so far away from Ballroom and Latin?  It started last season, at least, or maybe even the season before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just like the dancing, I'm not an expert on the dances and dancers like so many of y'all seem to be.  I can't even say I'm a fan of a particular dancer--never thought of the dancers having fan bases.  (Although I did like Julianne and I like Derek.)  I watch for the stars.

So I'm fine with the new dances, although I thought the two step choreography was terrible.  One of the things I like about the new dances is that they seem to challenge some of the dancers, too.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I don't think much of Michael's dancing, he is hurt by the new girl, tall Anna.

And I will once more miss little Anna.  She of the red hair and quck hips.
She always seems to get a "looser".

I agree that Chelsie has her own fanbase and that it is probably keeping Louie on the show.

Just sayin......


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So what does everyone think about the show veering so far away from Ballroom and Latin? It started last season, at least, or maybe even the season before.


I think it's fine depending on the dances chosen. Clearly the 2 step never should have been on the show or the hustle last season or whenever that was. It's a really boring dance and not a showcase type of dance.

Like Betsy mentioned, it's fun to see the pros out of the element. I do think they incorporate a lot of ballroom/latin in their "new" dances but of course they'll do that. It's what they know.

I think we've had some great dances from seeing new types of dances. Cody Linley and Julianne's jitterbug comes to mind. I loved that dance! This season nothing was spectacular but the Charlestons were all fun to watch.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I also wanted to mention that I really miss Julianne this season.  She is one of my favorite pros too.  Well, until they put her with her boyfriend - that was a mistake on the producers part.  I don't think that did either of them any favors.  But I loved her with Apolo, Helio, Adam and Cody and when she dances with Derek - incredible!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Next week the Argentine Tango & Paso Doble should benefit some who are not as fluid with their movement, but can pull off the attitude.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I want him to be my partner. Smiley


"Hey Tom, it's the bed thing again."

I love Derek...he just seems so happy to be doing what he is doing. You can tell he truly loves dancing...his choreography is incredible; he definitely stands out. I do miss his sister and I love when they dance together. Their parents must be so proud of them. They seem down to earth as well; which is a rarity when someone is that talented.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am late joining in, but I got here as quickly as I could!  

I want Michael gone... Watching him "dance" is painful! Of course Louie's was kinda painful as well, but he is so cute I just want to squeeze him! 

I don't like Aaron. Don't know why, I just don't like him! I do have to say, that his jive wasn't too bad.

Melissa improved so much. Natalie is so graceful I am enjoying seeing her each week. Kelly has got to be my fav just because no one thought she would survive the first couple of weeks... gotta love the underdog! I would love to see her make it to the finals.

I believe Donnie will be there til the end because he is Donnie!!

I don't like Joanna at all. She just doesn't do it for me, but Derek is so popular she may make it to the end, along with Mya and Donnie.

The biggest problem with the 2 Step is no one on the show knows how to do the 2 Step! If the pros want to help their partners learn the feel of the 2 Step they need to spend a couple of hours at a Dance Hall! Maybe they should take a road trip to TX next time!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Angela:* I agree; Kelly is my fav too. She just wants it so bad. Some just want it for the glitz and fame...but it is so obvious that Kelly wants to do this for herself; to prove that she can and to build her confidence. She nearly broke my heart with the story about Chicago. I think her pudgy build contributes to her lack of confidence. I think she is adorable and cuter than some of these stick thin girls. Actually, she's lost a good deal of weight. I've seen her on other things and she was much heavier. She wears her heart and every emotion on her sleeve. She's overcome so much in her life. I'm glad to see the positive changes; they suit her well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I loved Kelly's Marilyn Monroe persona the first week.  It suits her and she carried it off so well.  After that wonderful performance, she should have had a lot of confidence.  I hope she can bring it on again.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

This has been a really odd season for me.  Usually by now I have a favorite and so far no one is giving me the desire to jump on their bandwagon.  There are a few that I really don't like, but so far no one I hope will win.

Does anyone else feel this way or am I just having a different experience than anyone else?

I think part of the problem is a lot of what I vote for is personality and none of the personalities I like are very good dancers.  And I can't stand the personalities of any of the good dancers.

It's people like me who are keeping the lousy dancers on the show.  Sorry.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

KindleMom:  Totally see your point.  That's why I go for the underdog, so to speak.  Like Angela said; that would be Kelly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> This has been a really odd season for me. Usually by now I have a favorite and so far no one is giving me the desire to jump on their bandwagon. There are a few that I really don't like, but so far no one I hope will win.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way or am I just having a different experience than anyone else?
> 
> ...


Forgiven. I don't get as rabid about DWTS winners (although a little frustrated for sure) as I do about sytycd winners. For the latter, it's their career, and when the lousy dancers cause the really good dancers (Cedric and Jesus) to get kicked off, I don't get over it so easy.

But on DWTS, it's more like fun for me.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> KindleMom: Totally see your point. That's why I go for the underdog, so to speak. Like Angela said; that would be Kelly.


I love Kelly too. And I've always loved Louis Van Amstel. He is doing such a great job at showing off her personality. I love watching them. I hope she finds more and more confidence each week too! And yes, she's gotten a few of my votes. 

And speaking of Kelly, here's a cute pic from today's group dance rehearsal. Mark Ballas tweeted it.

http://tweetphoto.com/nbayalll


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did whatshername stick her finger in an electric socket?

Anyway, I missed Donny's scores.  It was unbelievable to see that baby-faced little boy I watched grow up in fringe and spangles turn into mucho macho tangoman.  Kym is so good at bringing out the best in her partners.  

I hope Derek is well enough for the MJ tribute tomorrow night.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Donny had 2 tens


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Donny had 2 tens


Thanks, Angela. I always turn off the sound when whatshername comes on and sometimes I miss the scores.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Angela. I always turn off the sound when whatshername comes on and sometimes I miss the scores.


I am so glad I am not the only one!! For some reason, I just can't stand to hear her talk!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha- as soon as I saw her I knew there would be at least a few comments here.  Was it supposed to be her "Disco" look?  If so then all I can say is FAIL!!!!!

Tonight was one of my favorite shows - love both the Argentine Tango and Paso Doble - love, love, love!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

What was "whatshername" thinking?  Fire the hairdresser.  I zoom right by her and often have to back up a tad to catch the scores.  She is so gross.  Donny knocked it out of the park.  Darling Derek...I can't say enough.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Last night was, so far, my favorite show of the season.  We saw some good dancing (horrible music for the most part, though) and is it just me, but it seems like the costumes are finally getting better.  Sorta.

One of my favorite moments of the night - besides Tom's Fellini Salon of Hair comment - was seeing Joanna sandwiched between Maks and Derek after her dance.  What a lucky lady!  And on that note, Joanna did great last night.  My DVR has been having problems and I missed the slip-up, so I have to say this was my favorite dance of the night.  Maks and Joanna rocked it.

Even though Aaron was much improved over the previous two weeks, I'm putting him in the Mya category.  A pretty good dancer with no chemistry, personality or emotion.  I don't like watching either one of them and I think that's why.  I would rather watch the lesser dancers - Louie, Kelly, Melissa - they at least look like they're having fun, like their partners and want to be there.  It's fun to watch those three where my tendency is to FF through anything Aaron and Mya do - it's painful for me to watch.

I'm seeing my favorites appear.  Joanna and Donny.  Pre-season I didn't expect to like either one.  I think I've gotten over the Marie DWTS debacle and have no pre-conceived ideas regarding Joanna because I'd never seen her before, so they are, this week, my top two.

I really want to like and vote for Louie and Kelly.  They're both fun to watch on the show and the smokin' Chelsie/Louie chemistry is Wow!  But they're both not good dancers.  I'm ready for them, Micheal, and Melissa to go home.  Let's get this competition moving!

The Hustle was boring.  Or maybe it was just me.  I'm not usually a fan of the group dances and this one was probably my least favorite.  I loved the rehearsal package (is there a person on earth who thought Aaron could do a flip as well as Louie?), but there were just too many couples on the floor at one time.  It reminded me (painfully) of Jr. High dances (where I was in the disco era) - a couple at a time showin' their stuff down the dance floor.  I did not need that reminder.  I was hoping for more actually group dancing but when you have 10 couples in one dance, I guess that's what we get. 

Going home - I'm thinking Louie or Melissa.  The NFL fanbase is just too strong even though it is Micheal's turn to go.

Encore dance - sadly, the group dance.  I'd much rather see Joanna and Maks or Donny and Kym.  And way to step it up, Maks!  I was so happy to see him back.  He needs a partner with some skillz because he made Joanna look and dance incredibly.

I'm looking forward to the Micheal Jackson tribute.  I love the pros on DWTS and am so happy they're being used more in the results shows.  I know it makes life crazy-busy for the pros but they are all incredible dancers and should be showcased!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I just realized I went through that entire post without mentioning Natalie or Mark.  They both had great dances last night but very forgettable, apparently.  Natalie could be a surprise elimination except that Olympians tend to do very well on DWTS.  

They both need some oompf in their dancing, and clearly there are still too many couples.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I just realized I went through that entire post without mentioning Natalie or Mark. They both had great dances last night but very forgettable, apparently. Natalie could be a surprise elimination except that Olympians tend to do very well on DWTS.
> 
> They both need some oompf in their dancing, and clearly there are still too many couples.


I definitely agree. There are too many couples. Glad next week is a double elimination.

I'm glad Kelly is alright. The highlight of last night's show for me was Kelly grousing about being "the cape." She was so cute.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did whatshername stick her finger in an electric socket?


That's exactly what I thought. Tom Bergeron made a crack about it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought judges would ask Max and Joanna to dance since they had a good dance until that mistake.  But I was glad to see Donnie and his partner dance again.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought judges would ask Max and Joanna to dance since they had a good dance until that mistake. But I was glad to see Donnie and his partner dance again.
> 
> Betsy


I'm sorry to see them in the bottom. Joanna wasn't with her regular partner and the voters should have cut her some slack.

Michael is safe again ... blick.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm sorry to see them in the bottom. Joanna wasn't with her regular partner and the voters should have cut her some slack.
> 
> Michael is safe again ... blick.


I guess I'd better stay away. Our show doesn't start for a couple of hours. But good to hear Donny and Kym have the encore!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I guess I'd better stay away. Our show doesn't start for a couple of hours. But good to hear Donny and Kym have the encore!


Of the bottom four couples, I think they chose the right one to go home. And I won't say any more since KindleMom might be peeking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too.  I picked the right couple out of the bottom four.  My teddy bear Hadrian picked another couple, but he's NEVER right.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me too. I picked the right couple out of the bottom four. My teddy bear Hadrian picked another couple, but he's NEVER right.
> 
> Betsy


It's the name. You know what happens when you put a bear in a toga.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought judges would ask Max and Joanna to dance since they had a good dance until that mistake. But I was glad to see Donnie and his partner dance again.
> 
> Betsy


OK,gotta do it. It's Donny, not Donnie. Hahahaha! I'm sure he doesn't care as long as you vote for him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I misspell it if I don't focus, "ie" is the southern way.  Until this thread started, I don't think I'd ever written Donny Osmond's name.  And I don't actually vote.  

Double elimination this week!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I misspell it if I don't focus, "ie" is the southern way. Until this thread started, I don't think I'd ever written Donny Osmond's name. And I don't actually vote.
> 
> Double elimination this week!
> 
> Betsy


I'm watching the Intro show for the new season of sytycd. Because of the world series, it's on Monday this week. I'll catch DWTS on Fox's website tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sytycd is over for tonight, so I'm back.  

Kelly got into the character of the dance.  The more they talk to her about fear and nervousness, the more fearful and nervous she becomes.  I really enjoyed her tonight.

Shutting down whatshername.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I thought she was better than they scored her.  She did have some flat moments in there....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I thought she was better than they scored her. She did have some flat moments in there....
> 
> Betsy


Len's been scoring very low this season. She should at least have gotten three sevens or even one eight.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I enjoyed Kelly;s dance too. I thought it was cute. They were too hard on her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, Louie Vitto.  That's what we want to see.  Much improved.  Did Chelsie fall on her butt?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think that was planned...

They have great chemistry.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I miss Mya and Dmitry?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, they were early, did the Jitterbug.  It was OK, not as much energy as I would have liked and Len agreed.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so glad ABC posts the dances.  I can catch up on what I missed tonight.  

SYTYCD is going to be on Tues & Wed this season, so I'll miss the results show every week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kym and Donny.  I agree with Carrie Ann, but it was still a very entertaining dance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't they used to post the leaderboard at the end of the show?  

Loved the Mambo.  I didn't catch Kym and Donny dancing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really liked the Mambo dance marathon.  I hope they do that again next season!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really liked the Mambo dance marathon. I hope they do that again next season!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I hope so, too. Not surprised that Joanna and Derek came out on top. It's hard to beat Derek's hips in a Latin dance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I hope so, too. Not surprised that Joanna and Derek came out on top. It's hard to beat Derek's hips in a Latin dance.


He makes his partner look good, too. Mya and her partner had some nice moves, though.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

^Did you think so?  I thought that Dimitri stood pretty still for most of the dance and only really started doing something the last few moments they were on the floor.  I wasn't surprised to see them removed.  I was surprised to see that Mark & Lacey removed thought that they should have been kept longer and Donny & Kym should have been one of the last two if not the winner of the Mambo.  I thought that Joanna was stumbling and looked lost through most of the dance, however, Derek does his job well and pretty much makes any of his partners look good.

I think it is very interesting how each of us see these performances differently, kind of like the judges maybe?  hum?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There is something about Joanna that I just don't like.  She's a good dancer, but not a great dancer.  Yes, both of you are right.  Derek makes his partner look good because he's the one we watch.  

I think I'm going to start voting next week.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There is something about Joanna that I just don't like. She's a good dancer, but not a great dancer. Yes, both of you are right. Derek makes his partner look good because he's the one we watch.
> 
> I think I'm going to start voting next week.


Gertie I feel the same way there is something about Joanna I don't like.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey...I'm at work...so I'll be quick.  I think they were too harsh.  I think Kelly was a delight and they are the ones causing her to be nervous.  I felt bad for Donny; he worked his tail off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought they were pretty easy on Donny.  It was a nice performance, but the content wasn't quite there, IMHO.  As for Derek, I think he makes his partners look good because, yes, we look at him, but he's also a good choreographer and teacher.  He doesn't have a great partner this year, and I don't think they have great chemistry.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am glad Kelly gets to move on to next week!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the judges' overall scoring has been much lower than in other seasons.  Shoot, it's a major event to get an 8 this season!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I misspell it if I don't focus, "ie" is the southern way. Until this thread started, I don't think I'd ever written Donny Osmond's name. And I don't actually vote.
> 
> Double elimination this week!
> 
> Betsy


His face graced my one wall allowed to display my crushes...everyone from Donny to Robert Plant and everyone in between.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just read an article about DWTS very low ratings this year.  They blame the lack of real "stars" (maybe they are running out??  Haha) and the loss of favorite pros so early on.

BTW, the right ones went home tonight and I expect Michael Irvin to follow next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't watched the vids, yet.  Probably tonight.  

It was definitely time for Louie to go home, but I'll miss Chelsie.  Melissa I don't care about one way or the other.  

I'm glad Kelly is still in.  If they don't stop ragging on her about her nerves, she's going to have a breakdown.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm glad Kelly is still in. If they don't stop ragging on her about her nerves, she's going to have a breakdown.


I agree... Leave the girl alone!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The judges are the ones making kelly nervous.The need to leave her alone.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I know the judges always speak of her nerves, but in all fairness she also seems to be on a non-stop, self-doubting mantra-fest during rehearsals.  I guess the 2 sides have been playing off each other.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I loved that they had a shot of Ozzy checking Kelly out and asking if she could continue...only he said it in a cool, British way.  How sweet was that?  I'm ready for Mr. Irvin to leave, although I do like all the pep talking and pumping himself and others up.  He genuinely seems like a nice guy.  I really hope Kelly and Aaron can continue to do well and grow.  They seem like they are trying so hard.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Why is it that Mya gets on my nerves?  Sort of in the same way that Samantha does...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> Why is it that Mya gets on my nerves? Sort of in the same way that Samantha does...


Oh, now, don't you think that's a little harsh? I'm sure Mya is literate. Samantha, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mya gets on my nerves 'cause she acts like she's oh-so-new to all this...

I do think the judges' scores have been averaging lower this year, but the quality of the dancing, with the exception of Mya and occasionally one of the other pairs, hasn't really been all that great, and I think they're trying to keep the playing field level.  It IS a TV show, after all...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do think the judges' scores have been averaging lower this year, but the quality of the dancing, with the exception of Mya and occasionally one of the other pairs, hasn't really been all that great, and I think they're trying to keep the playing field level. It IS a TV show, after all...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the scores have been very low, especially Len's scores. Last season on sytycd, they tried to keep the field pretty level and it made for a less than stellar season.

I just can't get solidly behind any of the stars, although Donny is kind of a sentimental favorite.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally watched the shows.  It was kind of anti-climactic because my DD had already seen them so I knew who was eliminated, but still very fun.  

I don't like Mya either.  I think I've said that before so I shouldn't repeat myself.  She'll probably win because she is the best dancer but there has been no improvement throughout the season.  She has no chemistry with Dmitry.  It's just bleh, bleh, bleh.  And Joanna rubs you guys the wrong way, for me it's Mya.  She reminds me of the girl who is all sweet to your face and then goes and trashes you to everyone she knows.  

I went into this thinking I'd hate Donny but so far I love him.  And I've always loved Kym, so at this point I want Donny to be a finalist.

As far as the three finalists - I think  it'll be Donny, Joanna and Mya.  I love Kelly's personality but she's really not that great of a dancer.  Aaron and Michael are not so great either and who else am I forgetting... Oh yeah!  Mark and Lacey.  I love Mark!  He's gotten so much better the last couple of weeks.  So he may make the finals too.  I really don't like Lacey this season - loved her last season w/ Steve O.  So if Mark doesn't make it to the finals, eh.

I think this season is pretty boring and slow too.  To me, the biggest contributor was the cast size to begin with.  16 couples is just too many!  We can't get to know any of them because there are too many.  The other problem - they're doing too many dances each week and so none of them are very good quality.  The old format needs to be reinstated.  1 Dance a week until the group dance and then just two dances a week after that.  These weeks where there are three dances  - too much!  

I'm sad Chelsie is gone.  Louie needed to leave, but can Chelsie stay and play...?  I've heard that Lacey is ill so maybe she can substitute for Lacey this week.  

Oh, and Derek.  There's something about Derek.  I don't know much about dance but I know I love how he brings out the sexy and confidence in his partners.  I don't know how he does it but dang he's good at it.  On Oprah once he taught a housewife to do the mambo.  Wow!  I think they had six hours to learn the dance.  He made her look so great.  If I'm ever on DWTS,   I want Derek as my partner.  Joanna is kinda meh to me.  But it seems like she's learning to dance and I think Derek knows how to choreograph to make his partners look great!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't argue with any of that, KindleMom!  Good points, all.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree with almost everything you said, KindleMom.  I originally thought Mya was awesome, but now it almost seems like she is approaching this like a business deal - without too much heart.  I know Bruno & Len are gaga over Joannna, although I am one of those who is rubbed the wrong way by her.  I like Lacey a bit more than you - maybe there just isn't as much of a chemistry between her & Mark.

Truly, I'd love to see Donny win.  Especially considering the fact that he is doing this gig during the day and has his night job in Vegas.  He has probably grown the most with the competition.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For those of you who are missing Julianne, I found this while looking for news of sytycd alums.

Chelsea Traille and Paula Van Oppen have been cast in the upcoming movie Burlesque starring Cher, Kristen Bell, Stanley Tucci, Christina Aguilera and *Julianne Hough*. Hope it's not another 20 second appearance like Lacey in Bedtime Stories.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Lacey was in Bedtime Stories? Where?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sofie said:


> Lacey was in Bedtime Stories? Where?


So was Travis, but I never was able to spot him. Lacey was with about five other dancers wearing bellhop hats (I think). It's been a while since I've watched the movie, but I think it was about 3/4 of the way through. I hardly recognized her. If it wasn't for Adam Sandler plugging the movie on sytycd and saying lacey and travis were in it, I would never have known.

Lacey was also supposed to be in _Leading Ladies_ with Melanie LaPatin and Benji. I don't see her on the IMDB cast list anymore, but Benji is still in it, and Melanie plays the mother. Kherrington, Courtney, Katee and Sara are also in it.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Interesting about Lacey. I really like "Bedtime Stories," so I may have to grab a kid, find it in the stack of DVDs and watch it again. Not tonight, of course. We're leaving to fill up the candy bags in a few minutes. With the time change being so late in the year, it's still much lighter than usual but we don't want to keep the kiddos up too late.

Now that Louie and Chelsie are off they show, Louie took her snowboarding yesterday. Here are some cute pics.

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=3569162&blogId=516532039
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2669289&id=29245663978

They're on the resort's website homepage too.

http://www.mthigh.com/

My kids are listening to "Thriller" to get in the Halloween mood. I think I've trained them well...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Interesting about Lacey. I really like "Bedtime Stories," so I may have to grab a kid, find it in the stack of DVDs and watch it again. Not tonight, of course. We're leaving to fill up the candy bags in a few minutes. With the time change being so late in the year, it's still much lighter than usual but we don't want to keep the kiddos up too late.


Don't blink. You'll miss her.



> Now that Louie and Chelsie are off they show, Louie took her snowboarding yesterday. Here are some cute pics.
> 
> http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=3569162&blogId=516532039
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2669289&id=29245663978
> ...


She is such a girl on the dance floor but an absolute tomboy off.



> My kids are listening to "Thriller" to get in the Halloween mood. I think I've trained them well...


Yes, you did.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lacey has been sick for a week, and Anna T is dancing with Mark.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree...there is something so darling about Derek...darling Derek can be my partner when I am on DWTS.

I totally think Donny is the one to win...he's come a long way and he isn't conceited.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> I agree...there is something so darling about Derek...darling Derek can be my partner when I am on DWTS.


Age before beauty. I get to dance with Derek first. 



> I totally think Donny is the one to win...he's come a long way and he isn't conceited.


I really like Donny. He's been a lot of fun and he's really dancing well. I can see him winning this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Donny and Kym.  That was one of the most difficult quicksteps I've ever seen.  Really non-stop, complicated choreography.  Good on Kym for challenging Donny, and good on Donny for keeping up.  Yes, a couple of mistakes.  I didn't see as many as the judges did, but I have to give Donny major thumbs up for execution and performance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, I saw a couple of mistakes and another couple times they didn't seem as in sync as I would have liked.  But he pushed through!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whatever the judges had to say about Mark and Anna ... razzzzberrrrries.  The dance was different, fun and entertaining.  

Technically, they were probably right, but it didn't stop me from enjoying the show.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't care for it, I think it was the music.     It did give me a chance to check the World Series game.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't care for it, I think it was the music.  It did give me a chance to check the World Series game.
> 
> Betsy


How's the game going?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Phillies won!!! Yay!

Now I'm going to rewatch DWTS, I missed parts.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not an Aaron fan.  His 'tude can be pretty bad...and dancing not that great.  But tonight -- WOW !  The Jive is his dance.  Don't miss it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree, Aaron's jive was great. I was glad the judges let up on Kelly and Team Tango was awesome!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Yay, Phillies!  I'm going there this weekend.  Phillies, FTW!

Tonight was a pretty good show.  I loved Aaron's jive and I don't like him personally at all!  I felt bad for Mark, but life happens.  I'd be very surprised if he didn't go home even though Kelly and Michael should leave tomorrow night.  And Michael - he is improving!  Maybe I'll vote for him if he sticks around another week.

Kelly should not be allowed to design clothes ever again.  I love the color, and the style was very fun, but on Louis?  He's to little for something like that.  I think there needs to be a DWTS costume Hall of Fame and those fringe pants need to be included and not because they're pretty.

Usually I love pro dances and I didn't hate this one but it didn't wow me in any way.  It was difficult to see who was dancing too.  I think by the time the dance was over we'd figured out who everyone was.  It was fun to see Elena again.

I really liked both group dances but Tango was much better.  They had the power choreographers (Derek, Louis and Kym!!!) and the better dancers.  Kelly made a lot of mistakes but the judges seemed to overlook those.  I really like the group dance off and glad they continued it from last season.  I hope they stop the dance-off and never bring it back.  It really bothers me that the judges are sending home contestants.  That's the fans' job!

Going home - Mark and Aaron possibly.  It really should be Michael and Kelly

Best Dance of the Night - Team Tango.  Donny even looked HOT!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I agree, Aaron's jive was great. I was glad the judges let up on Kelly and Team Tango was awesome!


Ditto.

Too bad about Mark. I thought he did pretty well and shouldn't have been scored that low.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems like the judges are all over the place - their love/hate comments are driving us crazy.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just read that Cheryl Burke is in talks to play Roxie Hart in Chicago on Broadway!
http://tvwatch.people.com/2009/11/04/cheryl-burke-to-perform-on-broadway/?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

If she can sing, I think she would be amazing at that part.  WTG Cheryl!

I wonder how this will work out with DWTS. Maybe it'll be a short run so she won't miss any of the DWTS seasons.

Didn't Shewhoshallnotbenamed play the same part?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Really? Whatshername has done something besides stand there and make inane comments? I never knew....must go search on her...

EDIT: You're right! Wow, who knew... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/whatshername

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really? Whatshername has done something besides stand there and make inane comments? I never knew....must go search on her...
> 
> EDIT: You're right! Wow, who knew... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/whatshername
> 
> Betsy


Sorry, but that Wiki pic looks frickin' scary!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean this one?











You're right!

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starve me then bottox the shite out of me!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She does look a bit like one of Madame Tussaud's wax figures...

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She does look a bit like one of Madame Tussaud's wax figures...
> 
> Betsy


I'm sure she's a very nice person - just pulled a little too tight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder whose claws those are on whatshername's shoulder.  Maybe Kim Kardashian?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Nope, it's.....this person (don't know name):


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Found it - Vivica A. Fox

I am a sleuth, aren't I?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

L-R someone, Vivica Fox, ?, Kristy Yamaguchi, Susan Lucci.

Who is in the middle?


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Isn't the one in the middle Shanna Makler? Or a name like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Found it - Vivica A. Fox
> 
> I am a sleuth, aren't I?


Yes, you are. :thumbsup:

I didn't realize she was that tall.

Jennie Garth is the blond in the middle.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Jennie Garth is the blond in the middle.


You're right. It is Jenny Garth. I think I've insulted her by thinking she was Shanna. Oops!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Karina has the flu now.  Pretty soon more pros will have had it than not.

Chelsie will be filling it.  Maybe she'll make him more likable.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Karina has the flu now. Pretty soon more pros will have had it than not.
> 
> Chelsie will be filling it. Maybe she'll make him more likable.


Not sure if Chelsie is bitchy enough - he seems to like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Karina has the flu now. Pretty soon more pros will have had it than not.
> 
> Chelsie will be filling it. Maybe she'll make him more likable.


I'm sorry that Karina is sick, but I'm sure glad Chelsie is back. I don't know if even Chelsie can up Aaron's likeability factor. What is it about him that makes me grit my teeth?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoever put Derek in that white coat with the too long tails should be shot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WTG, Kelly.  She was graceful, sassy and flirty.  I usually pay attention to footwork, but she was just so entertaining, I forgot to look.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Karina has the flu now. Pretty soon more pros will have had it than not.
> 
> Chelsie will be filling it. Maybe she'll make him more likable.


I guess Karina saw what happened to the last two dancers who had to change partners and didn't want to take the chance.

That flu is sure making the rounds. Even Donny was sick last week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What was with Donny and his partner's costumes? Omigawd.

I missed the first hour, how'd it go?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What was with Donny and his partner's costumes? Omigawd.
> 
> I missed the first hour, how'd it go?
> 
> Betsy


If you hated Donny's costume, you would have been appalled at Derek in that white tailcoat. The tails were down below his knees and were so districting, I can hardly tell you about the dance.

Mya and Dmitry danced a beautiful Foxtrot, which Carrie Anne said did not show her that Mya wanted to win.

Aaron and Karina did a very awkward foxtrot.

Kelly and Louis did a very beautiful foxtrot. She was relaxed and happy.

Donny and Kym did a quickstep (I think, senior moment), which was okay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

News:  Kym will be joining the cast of Burn the Floor on Broadway.

Not surprised about Aaron.  He doesn't seem to have a lot of fans.  

I finally realized what it is I don't like about Joanna.  She dances like a giraffe.  Looks like one, too.  Awkward legs, long neck, fat lips.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She's very wooden.  (Joanna.)  I was thinking that that Derek choreographs so that her stiffness looks likes part of the dance.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She's very wooden. (Joanna.) I was thinking that that Derek choreographs so that her stiffness looks likes part of the dance.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, she is. Just shows how good Derek is. That Paso was outstanding.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, she is. Just shows how good Derek is. That Paso was outstanding.


It was, wasn't it?? And it seemed the judges had more compliments for the choreo than the actual celeb dancer. Derek is saving her butt!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Loved Derek's paso (still don't like her) and Kelly was great! I am so proud of her!! Glad she made the top 4.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I predict the top 3 will be Donny, Mya & Joanna (or should I say Derek who is really the one pulling in the votes?).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, Darling Derek does it again!!  He is sooooo good.  His choreography is top notch.  I agree, he is carrying her.  I would like to see Donny take the whole thing; he has worked his tail off.  He is such a good guy too, not a stuck up bone in his body.  ALSO, I think they should fire Samantha and have Donny and Tom dual-host together next year.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Yes, Darling Derek does it again!! He is sooooo good. His choreography is top notch. I agree, he is carrying her. I would like to see Donny take the whole thing; he has worked his tail off. He is such a good guy too, not a stuck up bone in his body. ALSO, I think they should fire Samantha and have Donny and Tom dual-host together next year.


I agree - think Donny should win considering he probably has come the furthest and put in the most work. I'm all for the T&D show!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Donny blew it.  First, the music was all wrong.  Then he messed up a few times.  So sad.  He still has two more dances.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, that was so sad... did you see her dress hem in shreds?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

as usual, Derek made her look good... but did you notice how strange her legs/feet looked at the end of the dance, or was it just me being critical??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Yes, that was so sad... did you see her dress hem in shreds?


Yes. Poor Kym. Usually the pros take it all in stride, but you could see how upset she was.



Angela said:


> as usual, Derek made her look good... but did you notice how strange her legs/feet looked at the end of the dance, or was it just me being critical??


Joanna's legs/feet are just awkward. She holds the same pose in every dance and I'm at the point where I just can't watch her. Rather watch Derek anyway. Bringing Brooke on reminded what it's like to watch Derek dance with a great partner.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kelly was beautiful tonight. She has been such a surprise this season.

Mya of course, did well.

Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still can't believe Dmitry and Mya got the first 30 of the season just last week.  That's a long time to go without perfect scores.  

As for the dance ... I'm wiping my eyes.  It was lovely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Kelly was beautiful tonight. She has been such a surprise this season.


She's turned into an elegant performer. I liked her confidence in the Rumba, and she did do some very difficult moves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's the old Donny.  Wasn't that an Osmond Bros. song they danced to?  He did a lot of his old 70's moves, too.  Very enjoyable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought Joanna was very good tonight, I thought it was one of her best dances.  She does do some weird things with her hands.  (I rewound it and watched it again.)  I think it's going to be Derek and Joanna vs Mya and Dimitri in the finals.  Donny was awful in the first dance.

Yep, that was an Osmond song from 1970.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One big mess-up from Kelly on the run, but she's just so cute.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

She was so close to a perfect dance. I am happy for her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought Joanna was very good tonight, I thought it was one of her best dances. She does do some weird things with her hands. (I rewound it and watched it again.) I think it's going to be Derek and Joanna vs Mya and Dimitri in the finals. Donny was awful in the first dance.
> Betsy


Yes, I'm afraid we're going to lose Donny tomorrow night.

We'll see what happens next week. How many times have we thought someone was a shoe-in for the final two and they completely mess up. Stacy Keibler springs to mind first and foremost.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be sorry to miss Alicia Keys tomorrow night.  

Three tens, well deserved.  Dmitry always has to do the shirt rip.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The jitterbug suits Donny.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> The jitterbug suits Donny.


Yes, it does. Very good, but very safe for him. I loved the green and pink costumes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Joanna does dance well, but as Betsy said earlier, she's wooden.  I don't see any real fire or passion for the dance in her.  Dance is something you need to be passionate about if you are to do it really well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mya and Dmitry's cha-cha just had no impact.  Good dance, but I'm with Carrie Ann.  I was disappointed.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I think Wild's prediction will probably hold true. Even though Donny has less points than Kelly, he has a huge fan base. I would be very shocked if Kelly was the the number 3 pick... but pleasantly pleased if it did happen. I almost always go for the underdog!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Well, I think Wild's prediction will probably hold true. Even though Donny has less points than Kelly, he has a huge fan base. I would be very shocked if Kelly was the the number 3 pick... but pleasantly pleased if it did happen. I almost always go for the underdog!


You're not the only one who goes for the underdog. Donny did so poorly tonight that I don't think his fanbase will save him. So close to the finals, I think people start voting for the dances, and not just because they like the stars.


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with the 'wooden' assessment and that Derek is carrying her through.  Plus I just don't like it that Hugh Hefner is in the audience with his harem.  I know she is gonna be posing or has already posed for Playboy, but really!  Dancing with the Stars shouldn't be a commercial for that!

I felt bad for Donny.   I think he was a bit uncomfortable with the lack of clothing coverage his dance partner had.  My first thought was, "Oh, we are gonna see a wardrobe malfunction."    His booty shake was interesting though.  LOL

Maya was very good as usual, but I don't like her much but I am not sure why.  Part of it is when the judges talk at the end of the dance and give advice, she just nods her head and her eyes are saying - sure, I KNOW what I am doing.  

Kelly is my favorite.   Her back story, struggles with confidence and how much she has grown since day one has kept me in her corner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chey said:


> I agree with the 'wooden' assessment and that Derek is carrying her through. Plus I just don't like it that Hugh Hefner is in the audience with his harem. I know she is gonna be posing or has already posed for Playboy, but really! Dancing with the Stars shouldn't be a commercial for that!


I didn't notice that. Ick.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully Joanna or Donny will go tomorrow night.  I don't expect Kelly will win the mirrorball, but I hope I hope I hope she makes F3.  She could possibly be runner-up?!

I agree . . . Hef there.  ICK.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Go Kelly!

Yep, Hef didn't win any votes for Joanna from me and the fact that he was interviewed in her "where she came from" story! Yuk!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Poor Donny...and he made it worse by drawing on it.  Speaking of "Wood"  Lenny has it for her.  He's all smiles when she is on and all serious and critical when poor Kelly is on.  Derek is the whole show this season...he is phenomenal; despite his partner.  She would have been voted off already if she had a different partner.  Derek's fan base is huge and he is carrying her.  As for Kelly...what she lacks in dance she makes up for in heart.  She won't win, but she has already won in so many ways.  She really has transformed.  I'm forgetting the song she danced to in the lovely pink outfit...anyway, she had some difficult moves especially that ending.  Shoot, now the name of the song is going to bug me and I already erased it off of the DVR to rewind it.  The costumes were pretty and a bit more classy this week.  Hef trying to cash in on DWTS and them plugging him...ugh...like shouldn't he be in a nursing home by now?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't watch the results show, so I'll watch it tomorrow on the ABC site. 

Wow, Joanna got voted off.  I know she out scored Donny and Kelly, but I really don't like to watch her dance.  I'm glad she's not going to be in the finals.  It's going to be much more fun with Donny and Kelly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just finished watching the elimination (I recorded it while I watched SYTYCD).  OMG... I am sooooo happy for Kelly and so shocked that Joanna got the boot!

The look on her face was priceless!

I will go back to last night's comments discussion... I believe that having Hef there as a support/fan for Joanna cost her votes.

I can't wait for next week!! I still think Mya will win it, but I am so happy that both Donny and Kelly made it into the finals!1


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> I just finished watching the elimination (I recorded it while I watched SYTYCD). OMG... I am sooooo happy for Kelly and so shocked that Joanna got the boot!
> 
> The look on her face was priceless!
> 
> ...


The look on her face was priceless. She was waiting for them to call Kelly's name.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

YeeeeeeeeeeeeSS!!! WOO HOO!!!!!  AWESOME.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't wait for Donny's freestyle.  I hope he gets a chance to do it.  If I remember correctly, the three couples do two dances and then the judges vote off one.  The remaining two get to do the freestyle.  Is that the way it goes?  I can never remember.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, as much as I like Donny, I think he should have gone home (but I didn't expect him to with his fan base).  I'm really sorry Derek won't be in the finals.  Loved him in a tux.  And he has some guns, loved the sleeveless look on him!  Just my .02

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, as much as I like Donny, I think he should have gone home (but I didn't expect him to with his fan base). I'm really sorry Derek won't be in the finals. Loved him in a tux. And he has some guns, loved the sleeveless look on him! Just my .02
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I def agree. Donny should have gone home. Surprising that he should have such a fanbase considering his visible career peaked in the 70's. He and Kelly are still there because of the likeability factor.

Even with all that, I'm still glad Joanna isn't in the finals. This has not been a standout season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it hasn't been.  And I'm still peeved that Mya is in there at all.  I can't root for her.  Irrational in a way, as I didn't have any trouble rooting for Yamaguchi or the gymnast who won last year but I can't for the life of me remember her name now. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, it hasn't been. And I'm still peeved that Mya is in there at all. I can't root for her. Irrational in a way, as I didn't have any trouble rooting for Yamaguchi or the gymnast who won last year but I can't for the life of me remember her name now.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Shawn Johnson - she is from Iowa, Hooray!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for helping me through my senior moment!

Betsy


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I watched Jimmy Kimmel last night and he had quite a mention about Joanna being a "dancer" on the previous show that he had with Steve Carrell.  He even showed a clip where he and Steve were doing their first interview with her and another girl.  Jimmy seemed quite peeved that Joanna has never mentioned being on his show and that it doesn't show up on her resume.

When she and Derek were interviewed on his show later, he asked her about this omission and her comment was something like..."well....it was eight years ago......"

I had never seen Jimmy and Steve's previous show so don't know what kind of "dancers" they had on, but Jimmy said that she was on their show for a full year.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Daisysmama said:


> I watched Jimmy Kimmel last night and he had quite a mention about Joanna being a "dancer" on the previous show that he had with Steve Carrell. He even showed a clip where he and Steve were doing their first interview with her and another girl. Jimmy seemed quite peeved that Joanna has never mentioned being on his show and that it doesn't show up on her resume.


IMO, her not connecting with the audience didn't help her (even though Derek kept her going on the show) and honestly, I'm no prude, but I really think Bruno's pretty vulgar comments didn't help her either. I mean, it is a show that kids & families watch and referring to his bed is a little too much even for me!

Here's the Jimmy Kimmel (not Camel) clip:


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Some weeks ago I either heard or read that Tom Delay (out early due to injury) was supposed to be the big draw this season?!  That I don't get at all.  Sure didn't come on with any dance-ability.  I doubt much of any would have developed.  Maybe because they thought he'd be an audience draw is why he was paired with Cheryl?


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so glad!  Yay Kelly & Donny!  Just to see them in the finals is enough for me. 

One thing - the demographics of those who watch DWTS is probably 40-55 year old women.  Those same women probably had the Tiger Beat Posters of Donny up on their walls!  LOL - that is his fan base..


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Some weeks ago I either heard or read that Tom Delay (out early due to injury) was supposed to be the big draw this season?! That I don't get at all. Sure didn't come on with any dance-ability. I doubt much of any would have developed. Maybe because they thought he'd be an audience draw is why he was paired with Cheryl?


I read that, too, but it was more of a political thing - which I really don't feel the audience is all that keen on...on the show, anyway.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Chey said:


> One thing - the demographics of those who watch DWTS is probably 40-55 year old women. Those same women probably had the Tiger Beat Posters of Donny up on their walls! LOL - that is his fan base..


Crapolla - I've been outed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Am I the only one who got the impression Derek wasn't crazy about Joanna?  I got that feeling during the season, and then during the interview portion Thursday he said he didn't expect to get this far, which surprised me.  Then he didn't do the interview shtick this morning on GMA which I thought was de rigueur.

Betsy


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow - isn't he usually super hyped about his celeb?  Maybe they just didn't have that connection or maybe she just wasn't into him like some of his past stars have been?  Or maybe she was a cold fish?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Wow - isn't he usually super hyped about his celeb? Maybe they just didn't have that connection or maybe she just wasn't into him like some of his past stars have been? Or maybe she was a cold fish?


I'll vote for the last one.

Of course, he ended up living with Shannon Elizabeth for a while, and he and Brooke got along really well. As a mother of four, Brooke probably wanted to adopt Derek.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems like their personalities were polar opposites.  He has always been Mr. Personality and she was Ms. Reserved.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoa, Kelly.  That was an AT to remember.  She practically inhaled Louis.  Guess she took what Carrie Ann said to heart.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it was really good, but she looked like she was watching her feet a little too much, thinking about the steps.  Good scores, though!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it's the music, but Mya's dance seemed a series of steps

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought it was really good, but she looked like she was watching her feet a little too much, thinking about the steps. Good scores, though!
> 
> Betsy


I thought the scores were appropriate. This was one of her better dances.

Wow, 30 for Mya and Dmitry. I thought they lost steam for a bit in the middle, but it could have been the choreo. Good use of the skirt as the cape, because that's what a Paso is.

I'm going to have to look up MelB and Maks' Paso.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought the scores were appropriate. This was one of her better dances.


Oh, I agree that the scores were appropriate, and it was one of her best dances. It's my favorite of the evening.



> Wow, 30 for Mya and Dmitry. I thought they lost steam for a bit in the middle, but it could have been the choreo. Good use of the skirt as the cape, because that's what a Paso is.


I agree about the losing steam in the middle, I noticed that too. Then they picked up the intensity again.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, I agree that the scores were appropriate, and it was one of her best dances. It's my favorite of the evening.


Mine, too. Not that Donny and Mya weren't good, but for me, Kelly put it all together in this AT.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe it's the music, but Mya's dance seemed a series of steps
> 
> Betsy


That's one of my favorite songs, but it always irritates me when they do ballroom or latin ballroom to rock music.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Kelly fell behind when Louis pulled her skirt and it stuck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's one of my favorite songs, but it always irritates me when they do ballroom or latin ballroom to rock music.


Yes, I love the song but it distracted me during the dance, I think.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't watched every season, but Drew and Cheryl's freestyle has always been my favorite.  

Are they doing the finals differently this year?  I thought the judges cut it down to two couples tonight and only they get to do the freestyle.  Looking forward to all three, actually.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I love the song but it distracted me during the dance, I think.
> 
> Betsy


Even on sytycd, the wrong music can kill a couple's chances. The same thing happens to me. I get distracted and can't concentrate on the dance. They do it so often on DWTS, it keeps me from watching the show every season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Louis is glad he survived that dance.    But you gotta love Kelly.  She has grown so much over the season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She didn't go to pieces over the mistakes like she would have before.  If the idea is to take a nondancer and turn them into a dancer, she's the clear winner as she's come the farthest.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She didn't go to pieces over the mistakes like she would have before. If the idea is to take a nondancer and turn them into a dancer, she's the clear winner as she's come the farthest.
> 
> Betsy


No matter what, she's won over her insecurities and her past.

I agree with the judges. Mya and Dmitry's freestyle was a big yawn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whenever they do a dance on sytycd based on a musical, I wish they would show the dancers the footage from the original. They need to see what it _should _look like. It's the image the judges and the voters will have in mind.

Same thing with this last freestyle. Look at the original. See the energy and the dynamics and use that even if you change the choreo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed Mya and Dmitry's freestyle scores.  

Kym put together a perfect freestyle for Donny.  

So I guess tomorrow night, someone will be voted off and then the remaining two couples will dance for the judges to decide.  Did I get it right this time?


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

27 for mya and dmitry


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i also  thought myas' costume for the paso was a ripoff of mel bs', and much sexier-steamier on max and mel


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crca56 said:


> 27 for mya and dmitry


Thanks.

I'll have to record the finals tomorrow since it overlaps with sytycd.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Allin all a great show.

Not so impressed with Mya & Dimitry tonight - almost like they didn't really do anything for the crowd as if they feel it's a done deal...my opinion only!!

Kelly & Louis were fantastic - really showed how much she has matured (in more than just dance) tonight - she had fun and so did we, watching her!

Donny & Kym were the stars of the night for me.  Did everything possible for the technical, but more so for the fun & crowd pleasing.

I'd love to see either Donny or Kelly win AND I sure hope the judges do not tip the scale towards Mya as they mentioned 1 more dance tomorrow night.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I honestly thought Mya was going to get a 10 from her lover Len; but 9's from Carrie Ann and Bruno for a score of 28.  The 30 surprised me a bit.  

Donny is making DWTS his life's mission; I feel bad for him...he beats himself up.  I agree, that Kelly is learning to take criticism and not fall apart; she really has come a long way.

FOOTNOTE:  Carrie-Ann's dress was stunning...WHATShername must have been jealous.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> I honestly thought Mya was going to get a 10 from her lover Len; but 9's from Carrie Ann and Bruno for a score of 28. The 30 surprised me a bit.
> 
> Donny is making DWTS his life's mission; I feel bad for him...he beats himself up. I agree, that Kelly is learning to take criticism and not fall apart; she really has come a long way.
> 
> FOOTNOTE: Carrie-Ann's dress was stunning...WHATShername must have been jealous.


Anybody know the results tonight?

Whatshername wears some nice dresses. She just doesn't have the elegance or class to wear them.

I was so sad to see the BeeGees singing. All I could think was ... and then there were two. First Andy, then Maurice. Poor Robin looks like a badly preserved mummy.

Read this in an article and had to laugh at the comment about Ozzie.



> The Bee Gees graced the Rectagon stage, celebrating their 50th(!) anniversary and performing their age-old hit "You Should Be Dancing." Barry Gibb showed no signs of losing his falsetto, and he and Robin had the whole studio audience up and grooving (though Ozzy looked a little dazed and confused by the whole affair - maybe he doesn't remember the '70s).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still watching what I recorded and am only half way through the show.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Gertie... It was Donny in 1st, Mya 2nd and Kelly 3rd.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey Gertie... It was Donny in 1st, Mya 2nd and Kelly 3rd.


Shocked but not surprised. Len doesn't like Dmitry.

I'm happy for Donny, though. As often as he screwed up, I think he wanted it more than the others. I'm happy for Kym, too. She always brings out the best in her partners.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had so much going on and didn't want to come and be spoiled so I stayed away.  I've been more than a week behind watching the show and just now caught up!

Yay, Donny and Kym!  I'm so happy Kym finally has a MBT.  And well deserved.  She choreographed an incredible freestyle and Donny brought it!

The finale was, I think, the first finale where I wasn't anxious for the end to come.  It was surprisingly entertaining.  I'm happy that the producers have realized they have this incredible pool of past celebs and are using them more.  Personally there are many others I'd rather see than a few of the ones on Monday's show, but eh, it was a fun change.  

I loved how the losers didn't come back and just repeat a dance but they were changed up a bit.  

And I'm sooooo happy Mya didn't win.  I know she was the best dancer but she had the worst personality.  Poor Dmitry.

Oh, and I thought Louie left the show at an appropriate time but watching his freestyle - he had so much more potential.  I wonder what happened there but his last dance was so fun to watch!  Can you imagine the freestyle those two would have done if they'd lasted?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Oh, and I thought Louie left the show at an appropriate time but watching his freestyle - he had so much more potential. I wonder what happened there but his last dance was so fun to watch! Can you imagine the freestyle those two would have done if they'd lasted?


I agree - they were awesome, but you have to wonder if the lack of stress was the magic?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I know you're all gonna be broken up about this, but as I type this I am reading a notification that Samantha Harris WILL NOT be co-hosting the show when it returns in March...boo hooooooippppppppppp yay!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I read that.  I would say this is good news but the buzz is she's going to be replaced by Paula Abdul.  Heaven help us.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I read that. I would say this is good news but the buzz is she's going to be replaced by Paula Abdul. Heaven help us.


If that's true then it will probably only be a one-off, if at all, as Paula's rumored to be involved with /Simon Cowell's US-version X-Factor show and I doubt he would allow her to adhere to any other show. In her defense, she would be a hot-mess hoot to watch, in a much more blatant manner than Shiny Shoulders Harris.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I would be jumping up and down for joy if SH were off the show.  Bergeron says he hopes she'll come back as a contestant.  

It starts 3/22 and they are only going to have 11 or 12 stars this time.  They admitted they made a mistake having 16 stars, even with double eliminations.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It starts 3/22 and they are only going to have 11 or 12 stars this time. They admitted they made a mistake having 16 stars, even with double eliminations.


After we all blasted them for their


Spoiler



dumb ass


 way too many stars oops!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe we should start a new thread since we know when the new season is beginning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Maybe we should start a new thread since we know when the new season is beginning.


Sure, I'll go ahead and do it. There's sure to be a lot of news coming up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't find the thread I started for Season 10.  Maybe one of the mods can find it and bump it up.

Latest news is that Derek and Cheryl have confirmed they are returning, but Lacey (    ) and Jonathan will not be returning.  

Pamela Anderson may be one of the stars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Somebody bumped it for us, Gertie! Here's the link for you and anyone else:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19073.msg383825.html#msg383825

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Somebody bumped it for us, Gertie! Here's the link for you and anyone else:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19073.msg383825.html#msg383825
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy.

It seems like good news/bad news for next season.


----------

